# Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022



## junglist1 (12. Oktober 2021)

Quoten für 2022 beschlossen: Ein Dorsch am Tag für Angler
					

Deutsche Ostseefischer dürfen nicht mehr gezielt Dorsche fangen. Anglern steht jeweils nur einer am Tag zu. Ein schwarzer Tag an der Küste




					www.bild.de
				




Damit dürften dann auch die Bootsverleihe pleite gehen....Im besten deutschland aller Zeiten 
Langsam wird es Zeit über den DExit nachzudenken.   _[Edit Mod: Bild angehangen für Startseite]_

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*AB-Redaktion:


Alle Infos zu den neuen Fangbegrenzungen:*


*Am 12.10.2021 wurden die neuen Quoten für die Fischerei und Angelei in der Ostsee vom EU-Ministerrat festgelegt. *


*Diese Regelungen gelten ab dem 01.01.2022*


*Für Dorsch gilt ein kompletter kommerzieller Fangstopp. Angler dürfen in der westlichen Ostsee (also Gebiete hier vor Deutschland) nur noch einen Dorsch pro Tag entnehmen.*


*Auch beim Lachs gibt es jetzt für Angler ein Baglimit. Auch hier darf ein Lachs pro Tag entnommen werden.*

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Aktualisiert:*

*Hier geht's zum Kommentar von Mathias Fuhrmann:*






						Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022
					

War nur eine Frage - weiß ich nicht, welchen Einfluss die Robben haben.  Die Fischerei wird ja jetzt praktisch eingestellt.  R.S. coffeegirl




					www.anglerboard.de
				




*Es kommentiert Mathias Fuhrmann:*

_Die Herabstufung des Baglimits beim Dorsch war leider zu erwarten trotzdem trifft es den Angeltourismus hart. Beim Team Bodden-Angeln machen die Dorschtouren ca. 20-30% aus. Somit trifft es uns nicht ganz so hart, wie die Anbieter, die nur auf die Ostsee fahren. Allerdings ist nach insgesamt 11 Monaten Betriebsverbot durch die Pandemie der Zeitpunkt kritisch. Flexibilität ist aber unsere Stärke und die des Rügener Revieres. Wir bieten ja eine breite Palette an Touren, von Hecht, Barsch und Zander im Bodden bis hin zu Dorsch, Meerforelle, Lachs, Hering, Hornhecht und Plattfisch an. Leider wird der Dorsch das abwechslungsreiche Programm erst einmal nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch bereichern.

Auf verantwortungslose Art und Weise wurde der Bestand kaputt gefischt. Die Ursachen sind vielseitig und alle haben einen Anteil daran, insbesondere den Berufsfischern würde ich hier den größten Anteil zuschreiben. Rücksichtsloses Fischen in den Laichgebieten, viel zu geringes Mindestmaß, eine Quote weit über den Empfehlungen und dubiose Rückwurfvorschriften haben dem sehr produktiven Dorschbestand massiv zugesetzt und die natürlichen Einflüsse stark verstärkt. Bis zum Winter 2020/2021 konnten wir noch zahlreiche gute Dorsche fangen, nach dem Frühjahr waren die Fische fast vollständig verschwunden. Dass es dem Dorsch nicht gut geht, konnte man aber schon seit einigen Jahren beobachten. Diese Zeichen wurden leider nicht ernst genommen. Aktuell fängt man sehr viele kleine Dorsche von 20-30 cm vor unseren Küsten, dies zeugt von der hohen Produktivität und lässt für die nächsten Jahre hoffen. Leider wird die Fischerei nicht eingestellt und besonders die Schleppnetzfischerei auf Plattfisch, die oft in Dorschgebieten stattfindet, kann zum Sargnagel des Dorschbestandes werden. Die Verantwortlichen müssen endlich verstehen, dass das Angeln die nachhaltigste und wirtschaftlichste Nutzung eines Fischbestandes ist! Die Berufsfischerei, insbesondere die großen Schleppnetzboote, haben einen enormen Kostendruck, es muss immer mehr gefangen werden, mit immer mehr Technik und immer mehr Aufwand. Diese Spirale dreht sich immer weiter und weiter. Die Fische werden dann mit dem LKW durch halb Europa gefahren und stehen auf den Auktionen in Konkurrenz zum Weltmarkt. Die Wertschöpfung des Massenfangs für die Region ist gering, der Schaden umso größer. Ändern wir das nicht, werden wir immer wieder die gleichen Probleme haben. Eine kleine Küstenfischerei z.B. mit Stellnetzen, die regional vermarktet, ist sicherlich ein Lösungsansatz, um den Traditionsberuf zu erhalten. Ein Baglimit für Angler finde ich übrigens absolut notwendig, hier denke ich, dass man mit 5-7 Fischen pro Tag, je nach Zustand des Bestandes, gut leben kann. Ein Mindestmaß von 45 -50 cm halte ich genauso sinnvoll wie den Schutz der Laichgebiete.

Für die Berufsfischer wird es sicherlich bald großzügige Ausgleichzahlungen geben, für den Angeltourismus ist dies nicht zu erwarten, daher müssen wir uns selbst helfen und sehen die Krise als Chance, die Vielfalt der Angelmöglichkeiten auszubauen. Wir stellen die Touren um und bieten sogenannte „Ostseetouren“ an. Bei diesen ist der Dorsch nur noch Beifang und die anderen Fische rücken mehr in den Fokus. Insbesondere die Plattfische bieten spannendes Angeln. Der Anteil von kapitalen Schollen, aber auch großen Flundern, ist im Rügener Revier recht groß. Jetzt haben wir auch „endlich“ mal Zeit uns dem Steinbutt zu zuwenden. Zusätzlich bereichern Makrelen und Seelachse die Angelmöglichkeiten. Ziel ist es ja mit unseren Gästen einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee zu erleben und dafür werden wir alles tun. Ich bin sicher, dass wir in 2-3 Jahren wieder bessere Dorschfänge erwarten können und ich wäre froh, wenn dann die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht wiederholt werden.



Die Einschränkungen beim Lachs sind dagegen sehr überraschend gekommen und schwer nachzuvollziehen. Der Lachsbestand der Ostsee wächst seit einigen Jahren und alle sind sich einig, dass er mit ca. 1,5 Millionen Fischen stabil ist. Aus diesem Bestand fangen die Angler ca. 20 000 Fische pro Jahr in der offenen Ostsee. Jeder dieser Lachse ist ein goldener Lachs, der mehrere Tausend Euro Wertschöpfung bringt. Besonders in der Nebensaison ist die Lachssaison eine wichtige Einnahmequelle für viele auf Rügen geworden. Verantwortlich für die per „Dekret“ erlassen Beschränkungen ist eine neue Herangehensweise. Das Prinzip „One out, all out“ bedeutet, wenn es einem der Wildlachsbestände, aus welchem Grund auch immer, schlecht geht, wird die ganze Fischerei (Beruf und Freizeit) in der Ostsee geschlossen. Man könnte ja theoretisch den letzten Lachs des Stammes fangen, dieser kann aber auch von einer Robbe gefressen werden! Leider ist zu befürchten, dass es immer einem Fluss schlecht gehen wird, was keine gute Perspektive darstellt.

Mit der Entnahme von einem Lachs pro Angler und Tag hätte man sicherlich noch gut leben können, die Einschränkung nur „fin clipped“ Fische entnehmen zu dürfen, ist das Problem. Das sind Fische die durch Aufzuchtprogramme als Satzlachse (Smolts) eingesetzt werden und denen vorher ihre Fettflosse abgeschnitten wird, also sicher keine Wildlachse sind. Der Anteil dieser Fische ist in den letzten Jahren bei ca. 30% am Gesamtfang gewesen. Leider kann man die oft sehr kapitalen Lachse nach dem Drill und der Landung unter teils rauen Bedingungen nur bedingt zurücksetzen. Hier muss man genau prüfen wie man die Überlebensquote auf ein verantwortbares Level anhebt. Dazu werden wir uns besonders mit den schwedischen Anglern beraten, welche Erfahrungen diese gemacht haben, dort gilt diese Regelung schon seit einigen Jahren. Für uns vom Team Bodden-Angeln wird das entscheidend sein, ob wir weiter Lachstrollingtouren anbieten. Verantwortungsvolles Handeln ist uns immer schon sehr wichtig gewesen, diesen Weg werden wir nicht verlassen.
_

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Hier geht's zum Kommentar von Michael Eisele:*







						Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022
					

...was hat eigentlich aus unserer  Anglerdemo in Schleswig Holstein / Fehmarn und die  Gespräche mit Politiker*** in der Vergangenheit geworden.? Hat es etwas gebracht? Nein! Wie beim Horneburger Schießen. Die Schreibtischtäter machen weiter ihre Arbeit. Und einige Nörgler / selbsernannte...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




*Es kommentiert Michael Eisele:*

_Natürlich hätten wir uns gewünscht, dass bei der Lösung die Interessen des Angeltourismus angemessen berücksichtigt worden wären. Dies ist nach unserer Einschätzung nicht der Fall. Der Blick geht aber nach vorne. Zum Einen hoffen wir, dass sich der Dorschbestand durch die Maßnahmen erholen wird und zum Anderen fangen wir deswegen nicht alle an zu kegeln. Wir werden weiter an und auf die Ostsee fahren und die anderen vielfältigen Möglichkeiten nutzen Fische zu fangen. Der Steinbutt steht oben auf der Liste, zudem gibt es Makrelen, super Bestände von Plattfischen, Meerforellen und andere spannende Zielfische zu fangen. Das wir einen Dorsch pro Tag erbeuten können, heißt ja auch weiterhin: der Angeltag kann damit beginnen auf einen Dorsch zu angeln sei es mit einem Pilker oder Gummi, bis der erste massige Dorsch kommt können spannende Dinge passieren…_

_Und wenn wir den Dorsch haben, dann schalten wir um auf andere Zielfische und genießen den Tag am oder auf dem Meer trotzdem. Nicht umsonst haben wir aus dem Hause Eisele den Doppelanger Wattwurm entwickelt, um immer einen Watti dabei zu haben. Der eröffnet und dann die Möglichkeit auf Platte zu fischen, auch wenn wir keine frischen Würmer haben, oder unser Vorrat für den Tag nicht ausreicht. Petri Heil – und schöne Stunden an und auf der Ostsee!_

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Hier geht's zum Kommentar von Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in SH e.V.:*






						Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022
					

Hi, teilweise hat Greenpeace recht. Problematisch finde ich den Teil, wo die handwerkliche Küstenfischerei in Schutz genommen wird und ein Verbot für Angler gefordert wird. Pandemie - und bestandsbedingt haben die Angler in den letzten Monaten kaum Dorsch gefangen! Die Kutter sind lange nicht...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




*Es kommentiert Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in SH e.V.:*

"_„Für uns sind die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr geworden. Wir haben seit Jahren ein Stopp der Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee gefordert, da wir diese Art der Fischerei als das größte Problem für die Fischbestände in der Ostsee ansehen. Leider wurden unsere Warnungen von der Politik ignoriert. Im Gegenteil, Angler werden bei der Verteilung der Fangmengen seit 2017 gegenüber der Fischerei immer wieder deutlich benachteiligt und auch jetzt sind wir unterm Strich nur in Mithaftung für die jahrzehntelange Überfischung durch die Erwerbsfischerei genommen worden. Das ist aus ökologischer und ökonomischer Sicht eigentlich Wahnsinn, denn die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Meeresangelns wird bei diesen Entscheidungen nicht berücksichtigt. Das nachhaltiges und selektives Angeln immer mehr beschränkt wird und die Politik gleichzeitig vom Schutz der Meere und Fischbestände redet, ist für uns völlig unverständlich. Wir hatten dem BMEL sowie der EU im Vorfeld der Ratssitzung verschiedene Alternativen zum Baglimit von einem Dorsch aufgezeigt, u.a. ein Entnahmefenster von 42cm bis 75cm sowie eine verlängerte Schonzeit bereits ab 01.Januar beginnend. Diese Vorschläge wurden von der Politik jedoch nicht einmal diskutiert. Wir machen aber natürlich trotzdem weiter. Viele Jahre waren die Hochseeangelschiffe nur für das Dorschangeln bekannt. Was dabei immer ein wenig unterging, ist die eigentliche Vielfalt der Ostsee. Denn neben dem Dorsch gibt es mit Plattfischen, Wittlingen und im Sommer auch Makrelen gute und schmackhafte Alternativen für Angler vom Angelkutter, aber auch vom Kleinboot. Das werden wir jetzt verstärkt in den Vordergrund stellen, nicht nur mit unserer bereits im Frühjahr begonnenen Kampagne zum Meeresangeln. Das Erlebnis Meer ist mehr als nur Dorsche fangen.. Wir begrüßen seit zwei, drei Jahren immer mehr Neulinge an Bord der Schiffe, insbesondere auch immer häufiger Familien mit Kindern. Unser Marketing scheint erste Früchte zu tragen.“_


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



*Hier geht's zum aktuellen Kommentar von Greenpeace:*





						Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022
					

Hi, neben den Robben schmeckt auch den Schweinswalen hier und da mal Dorschlein. Der Kormoranbestand ist auch größer den je. Dazu noch Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag und eine handvoll übereifrige Schleppnetzfischer und schon ist der Dorschbestand hin. Angler haben keine Lobby, die es mit den...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Hier das Kommentar in Kurzform:
_Es kommentiert Greenpeace-Meeresbiologe Thilo Maack:_
„Diese Vollbremsung kommt viel zu spät und die Ostseefischerei stürzt sehenden Auges in den Abgrund, weil der Rat jahrelang die Warnungen von Wissenschaft und NGOs ignoriert hat. Die Überfischung der vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat den Bestand kollabieren lassen und raubt der Fischerei ihre Perspektive.
Besonders bitter ist die Entwicklung für die kleine, handwerkliche Küstenfischerei. Sie hat wenig zu der Entwicklung beigetragen, kriegt aber nun die volle Härte ab. Die Folgen der Klimakrise verschärfen das Problem. Der Fischereistopp hätte auch für die Angelfischerei gelten müssen, außerdem brauchen wir konsequente Schutzgebiete – nur so kann das Sterben der Ostsee noch aufgehalten werden.“


----------



## Wollebre (12. Oktober 2021)

Habe auch nichts anderes erwartet. Berufsfischer dürfen (versehentlich) Beifang mitnehmen... Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt....
Dann bleibt nur noch Holland und DK Nordseeseite. An den geeigneten Stellen stehen die sich dann gegenseitig auf den Füßen....

Sieht dann aus wie auf dem Bild....






daran kann man sich auch gewöhnen Sobald die Indonesier Corona im Griff haben, geht es wieder los.
Das nicht unter 2-3 Monate.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ja das war zu erwarten. Ich habe gestern auf NDR um 19.30 Uhr im Nordschaumagazin einen interessanten Bericht gesehen. Da wurde u.a. ermittelt das wir die Angler pro Jahr 1,5 Tonnen Dorsche aus der Ostsee fangen bzw entnehmen. Laut der Reportage gibt es nur noch einen Jahrgang mit Laichfähigen Dorschen in der Ostsee. Kann ich mir zwar nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber....... bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht wird im November/Dezember ab und zu einmal bei Meerforellenblinkern Dorsch gefangen wird.  Tja dann können die ganzen Bootsverleiher und die Fischer dicht machen, da geht ja dann gar nichts mehr und nur zum Plattfisch angeln auf die Ostsee fahren, kann man mal machen aber das war es dann wohl...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2021)

Dann ist der Dorschfang mit der Angel in der Ostsee nun praktisch "beendet" worden ???

( Wer geht wegen einem Dorsch in eine Ferienwohnung  - und sei es nur für´s Wochenende??? )

Verstehe ich das richtig ???

Ist das jetzt das Aus?

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ja Rheinspezie, das ist das aus, alles richtig verstanden


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Oktober 2021)

Jungs, die Ostsee ist leer. 
Das Salz ist ja auch nicht üppig, da könnt ihr langsam das besetzen mit Hecht, Zander und Friedfisch beginnen. 
Hoffentlich gibts Heuer noch einen ordentlichen Wasseraustausch.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Oktober 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja das war zu erwarten. Ich habe gestern auf NDR um 19.30 Uhr im Nordschaumagazin einen interessanten Bericht gesehen. Da wurde u.a. ermittelt das wir die Angler pro Jahr 1,5 Tonnen Dorsche aus der Ostsee fangen bzw entnehmen. Laut der Reportage gibt es nur noch einen Jahrgang mit Laichfähigen Dorschen in der Ostsee. Kann ich mir zwar nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber....... bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht wird im November/Dezember ab und zu einmal bei Meerforellenblinkern Dorsch gefangen wird.  Tja dann können die ganzen Bootsverleiher und die Fischer dicht machen, da geht ja dann gar nichts mehr und nur zum Plattfisch angeln auf die Ostsee fahren, kann man mal machen aber das war es dann wohl...


Das mit dem einen Jahrgang stimmt. Die aktuell maßigen Dorsche sind zu 70-80% Jahrgang 2016. Davor und danach gab es nur wenig Nachwuchs und die Größe von 2016 wurde konstant überschätzt. Deshalb war zu befürchten, dass sich der 2016 Jahrgang ohne genügend Nachfolger schleichen könnte. Wurde alles nicht ernst genommen. Anstelle gab es Goldgräberstimmung und die Quoten wurden wiedermals zu hoch angesetzt.
Heute kam die Quittung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Oktober 2021)

Ein quasi nicht mehr vorhandener Bestand, der in Gänze den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen wird - was anderes kann ein klar funktionierender Verstand da nicht herauslesen. 

= AUS!


----------



## jobo61 (12. Oktober 2021)

Jepp  das war’s wohl mit Ostsee. Da gibt’s jetzt bald günstig Boote zum kaufen. Ich frage mich nur wie die auf 1,5 Tonnen pro Angler kommen ? Das wären 600 Fische a2,5 kg pro Jahr. Da wurde wohl einiges zu Ungunsten der Hobbyangler schön gerechnet, damit es passt wie man es gerade braucht.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (12. Oktober 2021)

Fischer dürfen in der westlichen Ostsse 2022 keinen Dorsch mehr und Hering nur noch in Ausnahmen fangen.  Luxenburg DPA 17:06 Uhr

Ouelle: dpa-infocom, dpa:211012-99-569493/3


----------



## nawarthmal (12. Oktober 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Jepp  das war’s wohl mit Ostsee. Da gibt’s jetzt bald günstig Boote zum kaufen. Ich frage mich nur wie die auf 1,5 Tonnen pro Angler kommen ? Das wären 600 Fische a2,5 kg pro Jahr. Da wurde wohl einiges zu Ungunsten der Hobbyangler schön gerechnet, damit es passt wie man es gerade braucht.


Damit ist wohl die gesamte entnommene Menge durch alle Sportfischer gemeint - wobei ich das als zu wenig ansehe...


----------



## climber (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich behalte mein Boot und fahre zukünftig Streife. 
Es ist ein Jammer und dann noch unter dem Deckmantel "Beifang" die letzten Dorsche vernichten.
Dann wird es bald gar keine Angelgeschäfte an der Küste mehr geben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Bleibt abzuwarten wann Mindestmaß & Bag-Limit auch für Tobiasfische eingeführt werden? Eine Hand voll Sandaale muss zukünftig reichen, um die Angeltouristen auch weiterhin an die Ostsee zu locken. Hier sind jetzt die Macher aus Kiel oder aber Schwerin gefragt.


----------



## Wollebre (12. Oktober 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja das war zu erwarten. Ich habe gestern auf NDR um 19.30 Uhr im Nordschaumagazin einen interessanten Bericht gesehen. Da wurde u.a. ermittelt das wir die Angler pro Jahr 1,5 Tonnen Dorsche aus der Ostsee fangen bzw entnehmen. Laut der Reportage gibt es nur noch einen Jahrgang mit Laichfähigen Dorschen in der Ostsee. Kann ich mir zwar nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber....... bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht wird im November/Dezember ab und zu einmal bei Meerforellenblinkern Dorsch gefangen wird.  Tja dann können die ganzen Bootsverleiher und die Fischer dicht machen, da geht ja dann gar nichts mehr und nur zum Plattfisch angeln auf die Ostsee fahren, kann man mal machen aber das war es dann wohl...



Wenn die ins vorgegaukelten Zahlen einigermaßen stimmen, dann sieht es für das Überleben der 25000 Robben traurig aus und werden im nächsten Jahr tausende verhungerte Robben an den Stränden sehen...
Nahrungsaufnahme der Robben:
25000 x 5 kg/Tag = 125.000 kg/Tag x 365 Tage = 45.625.000 kg = 45.625 to/Jahr
Ist schon traurig wie Angler sich erlauben 1,5to zu entnehmen...... "Versehentlicher Beifang" ist natürlich nicht zu verhindern.... Natürlich nicht, wenn man am Rand der bekannten Dorschstellen scharf vorbei fährt......

Tut mir für alle Ostseeangler Leid das erleben zu müssen. War 40 Jahre in einem Hochsee Angelverein der sich schon vor ein paar Jahre aufgelöst hat. Die Leute hatten keinen Bock fast nur noch Minidorsche am Pilker zu haben. In der dänischen Ostsee zwischen Kolding und Sönderburg sah es auch nicht besser aus.... Hatten elf Jahre unser Schiff dort liegen, aber Angeln geriet mangels Dorsch nach und nach zur Nebensache. Nur die Berufsfischerei brauchte sich ohne politische Entscheidungem nicht einschränken, selbst in der Laichzeit nicht, und hat volle Pulle weiter gemacht.... Heute stehen wir vor dem hausgemachten Scherbenhaufen. Wenn Gier Hirn frißt.....
So warten meine Frau und Ich sehnsüchtig darauf das Indonesien bald "grünes Licht" gibt und Touristen wieder einreisen dürfen.


----------



## climber (12. Oktober 2021)

Stimmt Wolfgang, haben wir auch gerade diskutiert, nachdem das NDR Magazin erst den Beitrag mit dem Dorsch und anschließen mit den Robben gebracht hat. Aber vielleicht essen die Robben jetzt Fischbrötchen. 

In Thailand geht es ab 01.11. wieder los.


----------



## minirummi (12. Oktober 2021)

Es ist schon lange Zeit für niedrigere Entnahmen....
Der kommerzielle Fischfang sollte in der Ostsee komplett verboten werden. 
Das Argument der Berufsfischer die sich ihrer Existenzgrundlage beraubt fühlen kann ich nicht im geringsten Teilen....
Niemand sollte von der Ausbeutung der Natur seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten können,  auch wenn das vielleicht früher mal so war.
Müssen sich die Fischer eben nen anderen Job suchen.  Hoffe nur, dass sie jetzt nicht die Boddengewässer auf der Jagd nach Hecht und Zander leeren...
Es sollte für uns Angler auch Jahreskontingente geben statt Tageslimits...
Z.B. 
10 Dorsch
2Lachse
20 Kg Hering
5 Hechte
5Zander
5 Mefos
Das würde die Angeltouristen nicht so sehr einschränken.....


----------



## degl (12. Oktober 2021)

Mann........ haben sich die Zeiten geändert.......als ich mit dem Kuddern anfing(80er) hat ein Angelkutter fast 300 Fische/Dorsche mit in den Hafen gebracht..........

Und nu sollen nur 600 Dorsche von 2,5Kg im Jahr von allen "Hobbyanglern" per Anno gefischt worden sein?..........

Haha.......ich habe bisher in diesem Jahr bei ca. 10 Brandelabenden genau 3 Dorsche eben über Maß mit nehmen können...und ich fahre Frühjahrs wie Herbst öfter.......

Eigentlich hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten, das sich die "Profis" selbst den Ast absägen, auf dem sie saßen.......mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, da genau die Verusacher für "ihr Tun" auch noch entschädigt werden, während andere "zum Selbstkostenpreis" aufgeben müssen................so läuft die Welt

gruß degl


----------



## rippi (12. Oktober 2021)

minirummi schrieb:


> Es sollte für uns Angler auch Jahreskontingente geben statt Tageslimits...
> Z.B.
> 10 Dorsch
> 2Lachse
> ...


Lol. Ich kann ja verstehen das Kontrollgeile Bürokraten sowas fordern, aber warum fordert man als Angler selbst solchen überbürokratisierten Scheiss? Die Regelungen, die aktuell existieren sind doch bereits fatal genug.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. Oktober 2021)

Anstatt illegale Schleppnetzfischei einzudämmen und für mehr Kontrollmechanismen zu sorgen werden eben mal schnell ganze Geschäftszweige entsorgt.........warum kommt mir das so bekannt vor seit 2 Jahren


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Oktober 2021)

Wo kommen denn diese 1,5 Tonnen her? Anglerfänge in den letzten paar Jahren wurden auf etwa 1200 Tonnen geschätzt und waren real vielleicht um die 600-900 Tonnen.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Oktober 2021)

Hi, neben den Robben schmeckt auch den Schweinswalen hier und da mal Dorschlein. Der Kormoranbestand ist auch größer den je. Dazu noch Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag und eine handvoll übereifrige Schleppnetzfischer und schon ist der Dorschbestand hin. Angler haben keine Lobby, die es mit den Schützern und der Fischerei aufnehmen könnte. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Aussterben des Ostseeangeltourismus gewollt ist


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Oktober 2021)

Gibt es auch Licht am Ende des Tunnels?

Wenn die kommerzielle Fischerei nun aufgibt und die Schiffe verkauft/verschrottet werden verfallen doch die Lizenzen auf Dauer -Oder?

Hatte ich glaube ich mal aufgeschnappt!?

Gleichzeitig kommt die Hobby-Angelei praktisch zum erliegen - wegen einem Fisch und paar Platte setzt sich der Bayer doch nicht ins Auto?

Wenn der Druck auf die Art Dorsch und Hering extrem abnimmt - wird der Besatand dann nicht die nächsten bspw. 5-10 Jahre "extrem" steigen?

"Extrem" meine ich in " " , weil äußere negative Faktoren weiter wirken ( vllt. erklärt mir ein Experte die Krux mit dem Salzeintrag ? )

Während des Weltkrieges soll der Fischbestand geradezu explodiert sein, weil die Kutter nicht fahren konnten...also bei einem Fangstop und dauerhaftem Rückgang der Berufsfischerei könnten die angler bspw. in der Zukunft wieder "reichlich" Dorsch fangen dürfen!?

Und was ist mit den Seelachsen - warum sind die plötzlich da - und bleiben sie? Werden sie der kurzfristige "Dorschersatz" ?

Vllt. naiv und blöde von mir - aber kann man Dorsche nicht erbrüten und besetzen?

Wird bei Forellen doch auch gemacht !?

R.S.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Oktober 2021)

Leute, ist die kleinliche Feilscherei (*auch der Sportfischer*) über die Quoten in westlicher Ostsee und Kategatt nicht völlig obsolet?
Das ist so. als ob sich 2 Ärzte drüber streiten, welcher Patient nun "nur klinisch tot" oder doch "hirntot" ist?

Der Dorschbestand der Ostsee ist "im Arsch", sehen wir der Realität mal ins Auge!
Verursacht haben das eigentlich *ALLE Ostsee-Anrainer* mir ihrer jahrzehntelangen Ignoranz gegenüber den Ratschlägen der Fischereiwissenschaftler über die Quoten. Abgelehnt und erhöht hat  das NIEMALS die EU an sich, Grund war immer der kleinliche Blick der einzelnen Nationalstaaten der EU auf ein paar wenige Stimmen bei der jeweils nächsten Wahl, als sie sich dort über die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaftlern der EU hinaus, die Quoten "für daheim" teils kräftig erhöht haben oder sie mit Ausnahmeregeln verwässert/umgangen haben!
Der Bestand ist real am Ende und *FALLS* da noch was hilft, dann eigentlich nur ein *KOMPLETTER* Fangstopp für die nächsten Jahre. der
a. auch respektiert und durchgesetzt wird
und
b. nicht wieder durch irgendwelche "Ausnahme-Regeln" komplett verwässert wird!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der Bestand ist real am Ende und *FALLS* da noch was hilft, dann eigentlich nur ein *KOMPLETTER* Fangstopp für die nächsten Jahre. der
> a. auch respektiert und durchgesetzt wird
> und
> b. nicht wieder durch irgendwelche "Ausnahme-Regeln" komplett verwässert wird!


Tja, diese Ausnahme ist ja schon festgelegt mit der Maßnahmen, dass "Beifang" angelandet werden darf.


----------



## Windfinder (13. Oktober 2021)

Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Aber lasst uns doch nicht soweit schauen.
Jeder einzelne von uns Angler und auch nicht Angler ist direkt oder auch indirekt mit verantwortlich für diese Situation.
Sei es die Umweltverschmutzung oder die Entnahme bei unseren Angelausflügen. 
Oft genug habe ich eigentlich viel zu viele Dorsche mit nach Hause genommen und spät Abends noch in der Nachbarschaft verteilt. (3-5mal im Jahr)
Warum eigentlich?
Es ist oder war die Gier nach mehr! 
Es liegt an unserem Lebensstiel. Das streben nach Überkonsum.
Naturnahe Völker gehen mit dem Thema ganz anders um und respektieren Fauna und Flora viel mehr, als wir.
Mag doof klingen, aber ich trage eine Mitschuld an der jetzigen Situation.
Reflektiert euch mal selber!?


----------



## seatrout61 (13. Oktober 2021)

Auch wenn sich Politik, Fischerlobby und Wissenschaft noch streiten...es geht nicht mehr um höhere oder niedrigere Fangquoten für den Fisch XY, sondern darum die Ausrottung des Dorschbestandes als Fischart abzuwenden...die Lage ist lt. den Experten dramatisch...statt 10-11 Jahrgängen schwimmt nur noch ein Einziger (1!!!) Dorschjahrgang in der westlichen Ostsee...in der Vergangenheit komplett überfischt.

Züchten, wie zb. Forellen, kann man Dorsch IMHO nicht...in der Natur kommt es auf Salzgehalt, Lichtverhältnisse, Temperaturen (was man noch alles simulieren könnte), aber auch auf Tiefe und entsprechende Druckverhältnisse an...und das alles lässt sich wirtschaftlich nicht darstellen.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (13. Oktober 2021)

"" Naturnahe Völker gehen mit dem Thema ganz anders um und respektieren Fauna und Flora viel mehr, als wir. ""

... und wo finde ich diese Völker?  Die ach, so viel Tierfreundlicher sind, als wir? Japan, China, Rußland, Afrika, auf welchem Kontinent?


----------



## yukonjack (13. Oktober 2021)

Der weisse Mann macht ein großes Feuer und geht weit davon weg, der rote Mann macht kleines Feuer und setzt sich dicht ran.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Windfinder schrieb:


> Naturnahe Völker gehen mit dem Thema ganz anders um und respektieren Fauna und Flora viel mehr, als wir.


Mag zwar oft so sein, es soll aber auch Naturvölker geben, die schon Tier- und Pflanzenarten  ausgerottet haben.



Windfinder schrieb:


> Es liegt an unserem Lebensstiel. Das streben nach Überkonsum.


Soll auch in DE Leute geben, für die Mäßigung oder sogar Askese kein Fremdwort ist.



Windfinder schrieb:


> Jeder einzelne von uns Angler und auch nicht Angler ist direkt oder auch indirekt mit verantwortlich für diese Situation.


Manche direkter, andere nur sehr indirekt.  

Für den Ostseedorsch dürften die Erkenntnisse wohl zu spät kommen.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Oktober 2021)

Hi, 
betrachtet man die Fangzahlen der Berufsfischerei und addiert dazu noch die Menge an Fisch, die von Robben, Schweinswalen und Kormoranen vertilgt wurde, dann kommen mir die Anglerfänge geradezu irrelevant vor. 
Es wird gerne behauptet, dass Angler fast genauso viel fangen, wie die Berufsfischerei, aber das ist schlichtweg falsch. MMn. fangen Angler wenig, wenn der Bestand schlecht ist und mehr, wenn es dem Bestand gut ist


----------



## Seatrout (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum immer auf Robben, Kormoran und schweinswal rumgehackt wird.
Die gab es doch auch schon vor uns Menschen und unserer Fischerei. Da gabs auch reichlich Dorsch, denk ich.
Von daher regelt das die Natur schon selber, wenn wir nicht immer irgendwie eingreifen.
Oder haben wir irgendwann robben und Kormoran besetzt?
Is mir nicht bekannt.

Wenn wir nicht wären, würde es mehr als genug Dorsch geben.
Meine Meinung


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Oktober 2021)

Guckt euch doch die Beiträge über die Deutsche Hochsee Flotte an.. unsere Nachbarn sind noch schlimmer, Riesige Fangfabriken die mit ihren Netzen das Meer leer Fischen und den Grund der Meere auf Jahrzente kaputt machen... Kein Wunder das kein Fisch mehr da ist... Und der kleine Fischkutter der zusätzlich noch für Tourismus und Flair in den Häfen sorgt und wir Angler dürfen das nun ausbaden. Das schaffen doch alle Angler hier Board und in ganz Deutschland im Jahr nicht, was die täglich rausholen....

[Edit Mod - bitte keine Bilder ohne Bildnachweise!]


----------



## steffen78 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde es absolut absurd das angler (mit)daran schuld sein sollen das der fisch/dorschbestand  hinüber ist. Wer einmal live gesehen hat wie ein professionelles Fangschiff fängt der glaubt im Leben nicht an das Märchen der angler. Was ein mittelgroßes fangschiff an einen Tag fängt das Schaffen tausend angler nicht!!! Und man sollte das unbedingt mal (überall) klar stellen weil sonst wiedereinmal unser Ruf leidet. 
Auch verstehe ich nicht warum nicht größere dauerhafte Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen werden wo niemand Fisch raus holen darf. In diesen Gebieten könnte sich der fischbestand erholen und in die restliche Ostsee auswandern. Wurde im Mittelmeer von Fischern als Eigeninitiative so gemacht und hat funktioniert...


----------



## climber (14. Oktober 2021)

Ja vor allem darf im Fehmarn Schutzgebiet z. Bsp. als Angler nicht gefischt werfen, aber für die Fangflotte gilt dies nicht. 
Vielleicht ist hier die Beschädigung der Schutzgebiete durch unseren Gufi höher eingeschätzt worden.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, neben den Fangmengen zerstört ein Schleppnetz auch die Lebensgrundlage der Fische für viele Wochen/Monate. Wo ein Schleppnetz durchgezogen wurde, ist erstmal Wüste. 
Der Mensch hat in das Ökosystem massiv eingegriffen. Dadurch können bestimmte Tierarten zu einem Problem werden. Beim Kormoran fehlen viele natürliche Feinde, die den Bestand auf einem gesunden Niveau halten. Dadurch wird der Kormoran zu einem Problen für so manchen Fischbestand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2021)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum immer auf Robben, Kormoran und schweinswal rumgehackt wird.
> Die gab es doch auch schon vor uns Menschen und unserer Fischerei. Da gabs auch reichlich Dorsch, denk ich.
> Von daher regelt das die Natur schon selber, wenn wir nicht immer irgendwie eingreifen.



Nahrungskonkurrenten bekämpfen sich in der Natur auch gegenseitig ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Irgendwann wird jeder verstehen, dass wir Menschen global gesehen längst mitten in einem Konkurrenzkampf um Nahrung mit anderen Spezies stehen und solange wir uns weiter so vermehren, wird das Problem sich zuspitzen(wie hier jetzt in der Ostsee). Ganze Teile von Nahrungsketten - besonders die, die von Mensch und Tier genutzt werden - sind inzwischen stark überbeansprucht oder brechen ganz weg.
Man kann natürlich immer noch glauben dass sich alles von selbst reguliert aber dem ist nicht so.
Auch wenn es niemand hören will - man muss Nahrungskonkurrenten dezimieren um selbst genug abzubekommen denn für alle reicht es ja offensichtlich nicht.

Ressourcen sind begrenzt !!!
Bin gespannt ob eines Tages der Schutz anderer Spezies immer noch Vorrang hat wenn es(zB mit den letzten Fischen)ums eigene Überleben geht.




Seatrout schrieb:


> *Wenn wir nicht wären*,



Tja. 
Sollen wir nun Suizid zugunsten anderer Spezies begehen?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (14. Oktober 2021)

_Wir haben einen Kommentar zu diesem Thema von Greenpeace bekommen, den wir Euch nicht vorenthalten wollen:_

*Pressemeldung von Greenpeace:*

_Hamburg, 12. Oktober 2021 _–_ Der direkte Fang von Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee soll im kommenden Jahr ausgesetzt werden. Es wird lediglich eine kleine Quote geben, weil die Art in der Plattfisch-Fischerei als Beifang vorkommt. Das haben die EU-Fischereiminister:innen in Brüssel beschlossen. Die Entscheidung folgt den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen des Rates für Meeresforschung. Laut wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen hat der westliche Dorschbestand sogar den Kipppunkt überschritten ab dem er sich nicht mehr erholen kann. 

Es kommentiert Greenpeace-Meeresbiologe Thilo Maack:_
„Diese Vollbremsung kommt viel zu spät und die Ostseefischerei stürzt sehenden Auges in den Abgrund, weil der Rat jahrelang die Warnungen von Wissenschaft und NGOs ignoriert hat. Die Überfischung der vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat den Bestand kollabieren lassen und raubt der Fischerei ihre Perspektive.
Besonders bitter ist die Entwicklung für die kleine, handwerkliche Küstenfischerei. Sie hat wenig zu der Entwicklung beigetragen, kriegt aber nun die volle Härte ab. Die Folgen der Klimakrise verschärfen das Problem. Der Fischereistopp hätte auch für die Angelfischerei gelten müssen, außerdem brauchen wir konsequente Schutzgebiete – nur so kann das Sterben der Ostsee noch aufgehalten werden.“


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2021)

stimmt...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, teilweise hat Greenpeace recht. Problematisch finde ich den Teil, wo die handwerkliche Küstenfischerei in Schutz genommen wird und ein Verbot für Angler gefordert wird. Pandemie - und bestandsbedingt haben die Angler in den letzten Monaten kaum Dorsch gefangen! Die Kutter sind lange nicht gefahren und teilweise waren auch die Sportboothäfen gesperrt. An dem plötzlichen Kollaps können die Angler folglich keinen großen Anteil haben. 
Gibt es eigentlich eine nachhaltigere Fischereimethode, als das Angeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine nachhaltigere Fischereimethode, als das Angeln?



Nein.
Das sagt greepeace auch selbst:
_"*selektive Fischereimethoden benutzen* – ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Fang von Thunfisch mit Angelrute & Leine. Im Gegensatz dazu stehen Fangmethoden, bei denen eine große Menge an Beifang anfällt (mehr als 25 Prozent des Gesamtfanges nach Gewicht) wie z.B. zerstörerische Grundschleppnetze."

Quelle:





						ARCHIV: Nachhaltige Fischerei - Greenpeace
					

Greenpeace




					www.greenpeace.ch
				



_


----------



## rustaweli (14. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, teilweise hat Greenpeace recht. Problematisch finde ich den Teil, wo die handwerkliche Küstenfischerei in Schutz genommen wird und ein Verbot für Angler gefordert wird. Pandemie - und bestandsbedingt haben die Angler in den letzten Monaten kaum Dorsch gefangen! Die Kutter sind lange nicht gefahren und teilweise waren auch die Sportboothäfen gesperrt. An dem plötzlichen Kollaps können die Angler folglich keinen großen Anteil haben.
> Gibt es eigentlich eine nachhaltigere Fischereimethode, als das Angeln?


Vielleicht sind wir ja auch längst über die Schuldfrage hinweg und es muß tatsächlich konsequent gehandelt werden?
Meine ja nur. 
Zur Zeit läuft einfach alles S....e und das wir derzeit Ressourcen von 3 Erden pro Jahr brauchen kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Aber was weiß ich. 
Mir tut es jedenfalls für alle leid. Für die Fische, Meere, Angler, beruflichen Existenzen usw.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, die Schuldfrage hilft dem Dorsch im Moment sicherlich nicht mehr. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass parallel zu den Schutzmaßnahmen auch günstige Bedingungen bzgl. Salzwassereinströmung und Temperaturen herrschen werden.
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Einführung des Baglimits dem Dorschbestand erheblich mehr geschadet, als genutzt hat. Die Fische, welche die Angler dadurch theoretisch weniger fangen, wurden praktisch auf die Quote der Berufsfischerei zugerechnet. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es für die Trawler kein Problem ist, die Quote auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2021)

OK, dem Dorsch in der Ostsee geht es sehr schlecht, da müssen rigorose Einschränkungen wohl sein.
Dennoch frage ich mich, ob es wirklich nur noch diesen einen Jahrgang gibt. Dieser Jahrgang erreichte schon vor 2-3 Jashren das Mindestmaß.
Woher stammen jetzt die vielen Untermaßigen Dorsche, die in letzter Zeit gefangen wurden?
Es ist zwar der Bestand geschrumpft, aber einzelne Fische wohl kaum.


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2021)

ich frage mich, warum nicht auch zeitgleich endlich schutzgebiete kommen
wo KEINER (gar keiner!) fischen/angeln darf.

nebenbei, wäre das auch weltweit kein schlechtes unterfangen.


----------



## rippi (14. Oktober 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> ich frage mich, warum nicht auch zeitgleich endlich schutzgebiete kommen
> wo KEINER (gar keiner!) fischen/angeln darf.
> 
> nebenbei, wäre das auch weltweit kein schlechtes unterfangen.


Falsch, die Lösung für die Ostsee wäre einfach jegliche Fischerei auf die Fischerei mit der Rute zu beschränken. Und ich denke, dass man alle küstennahen Gewässer so schützen sollte. Die Versorgung mit küstennah fangbaren Fisch erfolgt dann halt ausschließlich über die Angler.


----------



## Los 2 (14. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Falsch, die Lösung für die Ostsee wäre einfach jegliche Fischerei auf die Fischerei mit der Rute zu beschränken. Und ich denke, dass man alle küstennahen Gewässer so schützen sollte. Die Versorgung mit küstennah fangbaren Fisch erfolgt dann halt ausschließlich über die Angler.


Das klingt zu schön um wahr zu werden


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Falsch, die Lösung für die Ostsee wäre einfach jegliche Fischerei auf die Fischerei mit der Rute zu beschränken. Und ich denke, dass man alle küstennahen Gewässer so schützen sollte. Die Versorgung mit küstennah fangbaren Fisch erfolgt dann halt ausschließlich über die Angler.


ich schrieb "zeitgleich"...

das schutzgebiete helfen können, weiss man aus anderen teilen der welt.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, es gibt doch einige Schutzgebiete. Die findet man in den Seekarten unter "Munitionsgebiet".


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (15. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben einen weiteren Kommentar zu der Thematik.:

*Es kommentiert Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in SH e.V.:*

"_„Für uns sind die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr geworden. Wir haben seit Jahren ein Stopp der Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee gefordert, da wir diese Art der Fischerei als das größte Problem für die Fischbestände in der Ostsee ansehen. Leider wurden unsere Warnungen von der Politik ignoriert. Im Gegenteil, Angler werden bei der Verteilung der Fangmengen seit 2017 gegenüber der Fischerei immer wieder deutlich benachteiligt und auch jetzt sind wir unterm Strich nur in Mithaftung für die jahrzehntelange Überfischung durch die Erwerbsfischerei genommen worden. Das ist aus ökologischer und ökonomischer Sicht eigentlich Wahnsinn, denn die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Meeresangelns wird bei diesen Entscheidungen nicht berücksichtigt. Das nachhaltiges und selektives Angeln immer mehr beschränkt wird und die Politik gleichzeitig vom Schutz der Meere und Fischbestände redet, ist für uns völlig unverständlich. Wir hatten dem BMEL sowie der EU im Vorfeld der Ratssitzung verschiedene Alternativen zum Baglimit von einem Dorsch aufgezeigt, u.a. ein Entnahmefenster von 42cm bis 75cm sowie eine verlängerte Schonzeit bereits ab 01.Januar beginnend. Diese Vorschläge wurden von der Politik jedoch nicht einmal diskutiert. Wir machen aber natürlich trotzdem weiter. Viele Jahre waren die Hochseeangelschiffe nur für das Dorschangeln bekannt. Was dabei immer ein wenig unterging, ist die eigentliche Vielfalt der Ostsee. Denn neben dem Dorsch gibt es mit Plattfischen, Wittlingen und im Sommer auch Makrelen gute und schmackhafte Alternativen für Angler vom Angelkutter, aber auch vom Kleinboot. Das werden wir jetzt verstärkt in den Vordergrund stellen, nicht nur mit unserer bereits im Frühjahr begonnenen Kampagne zum Meeresangeln. Das Erlebnis Meer ist mehr als nur Dorsche fangen.. Wir begrüßen seit zwei, drei Jahren immer mehr Neulinge an Bord der Schiffe, insbesondere auch immer häufiger Familien mit Kindern. Unser Marketing scheint erste Früchte zu tragen.“_


----------



## Waidbruder (15. Oktober 2021)

minirummi schrieb:


> Es ist schon lange Zeit für niedrigere Entnahmen....
> Der kommerzielle Fischfang sollte in der Ostsee komplett verboten werden.
> Das Argument der Berufsfischer die sich ihrer Existenzgrundlage beraubt fühlen kann ich nicht im geringsten Teilen....
> Niemand sollte von der Ausbeutung der Natur seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten können,  auch wenn das vielleicht früher mal so war.
> ...


Wie soll denn die Einhaltung der Jahreskontigente festgehalten und überprüft werden. Das klingt nach viel zusätzlicher Bürokratie, die am Ende auch gar nicht überprüfbar ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> betrachtet man die Fangzahlen der Berufsfischerei und addiert dazu noch die Menge an Fisch, die von Robben, Schweinswalen und Kormoranen vertilgt wurde, dann kommen mir die Anglerfänge geradezu irrelevant vor.
> Es wird gerne behauptet, dass Angler fast genauso viel fangen, wie die Berufsfischerei, aber das ist schlichtweg falsch. MMn. fangen Angler wenig, wenn der Bestand schlecht ist und mehr, wenn es dem Bestand gut ist


Kannst Du diese Meinung auch wissenschaftlich belegen?
Darüber hinaus, der Fang von Robben , Schweinswalen und Co ist VÖLLIG natürlich und gab es schon immer und spielt in der kompletten Dezimierung des Dorchbestandes damit *KEINERLEI* Rolle.
Aufgrund des niedrigen Bestandes spielt eben der Fang von Anglern bei der Gesamtmenge relativ eben doch eine gewichtige Rolle, speziell wenn wie bisher üblich gerne und oft genau *in der Laichzeit* (Februar bis April) die sich dann findenden Schwärme *gezielt* befischt und dezimiert wurden.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> und spielt in der kompletten Dezimierung des Dorchbestandes damit *KEINERLEI* Rolle.


Wenn ein Bestand geschwächt ist, spielt es m.E. keinerlei Rolle, wer denn nun Fische dezimiert.  Zuviel Entnahme bleibt zuviel Entnahme.

Allerdings bin ich schon der Meinung, dass eher die Entnahme durch den Menschen reguliert werden sollte.  Robben und Schweinswale haben ja deutlich weniger Alternativen was die Ernährung angeht.



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> spielt eben der Fang von Anglern bei der Gesamtmenge relativ eben doch eine gewichtige Rolle,


Die Anglerfänge sind zwar nicht zu vernachlässigen, machen aber m.W. laut Thünen nur noch 22% aus, früher ca. 33%.

Der Löwenanteil entfällt also nach wie vor auf die Berufsfischer, wobei deren "discard" da vermutlich nicht mitgerechnet wurde.

Dass da die einzelnen Beteiligten sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben , hilft dem Dorsch vermutlich auch nicht viel weiter.

Irgendwann ist vermutlich mal der kritische Punkt erreicht, dann ist es im Nachhinein egal, wer denn nun der Hauptschuldige gewesen ist.

Ist ja nicht so, dass es keine abschreckenden Beispiele gegeben hätte, siehe Neufundland.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, der Fang von Robben , Schweinswalen und Co ist VÖLLIG natürlich und gab es schon immer und spielt in der kompletten Dezimierung des Dorchbestandes damit *KEINERLEI* Rolle.



Mit Sicherheit doch - egal ob natürlich oder nicht.
Oder meinst du 30.000 Robben fressen genauso viel 2500?(rethorische Frage)
Fischer sind Fischer, ob nun Mensch oder Tier und das wirkt sich auf den Fischbestand aus.

_„Die gesamte Population in der Ostsee beträgt im Moment wieder über 30.000 Tiere. Das ist ein schöner Erfolg des Artenschutzes. Wir hatten in den 1980er-Jahren einen Tiefststand von rund 2500 Tieren in der gesamten Ostsee.“

Quelle: https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.d...ige-robbe.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=495785

Btw: Robben werden mancherorts gern gegessen und sollen gut schmecken. _


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
es gibt in der Ostsee derzeit etwa 30000 Robben, die etwa 5 Kilo Fisch pro Tag fressen. Das ist natürlich nicht nur Dorsch, sondern ein Mix.
Dazu kommen in Deutschland noch etwa 25000 Kormorane in Ostseenähe, die auch ein Pfund am Tag pro Schnabel verputzen. 
Die 42000 Schweinswale vertilgen auch 4,5 Kilo Fisch am Tag.
Das soll sicherlich kein Aufruf sein, Robbenbabies totzuknüppeln, aber jede Erfolgsmeldung, dass sich irgendein Bestand sehr gut erholt hat, ist nicht ohne Kehrseite. Für den Kollaps des Bestands sind also viele Dorschkonsumenten schuldig. In der Berichterstattung wird aber häufig zu einseitig dargestellt wer schuldig ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Btw: Robben werden mancherorts gern gegessen und sollen gut schmecken.


Ein Freund von mir mit Jagdschein in Norwegen beschreibt Robbenfleisch  so, dass sie eigentlich nur als Futter für Schlittenhunde taugen!  

Ein Bestand mit 30.000 Tieren konnte sich nur entwickeln, weil entsprechend Futter für den Nachwuchs vorhanden war. Sollte der Bestand nur auf dem Dorsch basieren (was er nicht tut) , wird er auf jeden Fall demnächst einbrechen!
Allerdings sind Robben immer hinter dem Futter hinterher, was für sie als leichtestes  zu bekommen ist, zur Zeit vermutlich Plattfische.
Den Robben im Speziellen den Niedergang der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee  anzuhängen ist schlicht *abstrus und absurd*


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Den Robben im Speziellen den Niedergang der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee anzuhängen ist schlicht *abstrus und absurd*



Wo hast du sowas gelesen?

Die Robben sind nur ein Faktor. Den größten Anteil hat die kommerzielle Fischerei.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Robben sind nur *ein* Faktor.


Genau das sage ich doch:
*"Den Robben im Speziellen*_ den Niedergang der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee anzuhängen ist schlicht *abstrus und absurd"*_
Natürlich sind sie ein Faktor beim Gesamtbestand, 30.000 fressen mehr als 2500, keine Frage aber für die *Ausrottung* den Robben allein den "schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben" ist eben schlicht Unsinn.
Über den "eigenen Durst" hinaus  konsumiert eigentlich nur der Mensch, sei es mit Rute und Rolle (der schonendere Weg) oder recht zerstörerisch mit Netzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> keine Frage aber für die *Ausrottung* den Robben allein den "schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben" ist eben schlicht Unsinn.


Ja aber wer macht denn das oder worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig, dass die Robben nicht die alleinige Schuld an dem Dorschkollaps haben. Hier sind mehrere Faktoren zusammengekommen, die dem Dorschbestand zugesetzt haben. Den "Todesstoß" versetzt hat definitiv die hocheffiziente Berufsfischerei mit den großen Trawlern.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

In den 80ern wurde noch richtig gut Dorsch gefangen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

Och, wenn es nach den Berufsfischer rund um Rügen ginge, würden sie die Kegelrobben schon seit längerem ausmerzen ("Seltsame Funde von toten Tieren lassen zumindest einige "Gedanken" zu) und so einige Kommentare hier im Thread tendieren auch etwas dazu, die Robben lieber gehen als kommen zu sehen.
Sehen wir der Wahrheit doch noch mal ins Auge:
Den Dorschbestand "kaputt zu machen" war eine Coproduktion der Berufsfischer in letzter Instanz mit den Sportfischern durch 
a. Nutzung von besonders zerstörerischen Fangmethoden (Schleppnetze)
b. Ausgiebige und jahrzehntelange  "Übernutzung" der Bestände *weit* über die Empfehlungen der Fischereiwissenschaftler hinaus, durch eigenmächtige Quotenerhöhung der einzelnen Ostsee-Anrainer .
c. Befischung einiger Bestände *besonders* in der Laichzeit (Laich-Dorsche im Februar bis April), man stelle sich den "Aufschrei" vor wenn z.B. auf Zander besonders von März bis Juni gefischt würde, weil die dann so schön "dick und rund sind" und wegen der Nestpflege  besonders "bissig""


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> In den 80ern wurde noch richtig gut Dorsch gefangen.


Und *schon da* hat man empfohlene Fangquoten für die Berufsfischer  jahrelang ignoriert und eigenmächtig erhöht.
Das geht eine Weile gut bei guter Bestandsbasis aber irgendwann kommt der *abrupte Absturz*...und den sehen wir GENAU JETZT!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

Unter Anglern gibt es seit mindestens 10 Jahren Initiativen, die den Schutz von Laichdorschen/Fang an Laichplätzen fordern(kann man auch hier im Board nachlesen).
Das Bewusstsein dafür hat sich unter Anglern damals schnell durchgesetzt aber die kommerzielle Fischerei hat das leider nicht interessiert.

Nun liegt das Kind im Brunnen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Bewusstsein dafür hat sich unter Anglern damals schnell durchgesetzt a*ber die kommerzielle Fischerei hat das leider nicht interessiert.*


*Und die Hauptmasse der Angler hat sich auf den Kuttertouren im Februar/März zurückgehalten???*
Das meinst Du doch nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass es hochbezahlte Entscheidungsträger gibt, die sehr gut über die Bestandsituation informiert waren und sind und wohlwissend zu hohe Quoten verabschiedet haben. Wie es zu diesen Entscheidungen gekommen ist, kann man sich ja denken. 
Ich bin kein Fan der Laichdorschangelei, aber ich denke, dass diese in den letzten Jahren kaum noch praktiziert wurde. Diese fand ja hauptsächlich bei einigen wenigen Kutterkapitänen statt. Neben den pandemiebedingten Ausfällen, wurden viele Freunde der Laichdorschangelei durch das Baglimit abgeschreckt. 
Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach sind wir Angler bei den entscheidenden Faktoren (Berufsfischerei, Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag, natürliche Prädatoren und Angelfischerei) auf einem der hinteren Plätze.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach sind wir Angler bei den entscheidenden Faktoren (Berufsfischerei, Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag, natürliche Prädatoren und Angelfischerei) auf einem der hinteren Plätze.


Eine sehr einfache Begründung dann doch aktuell nichts machen und die eigenen Verhaltensweisen nicht ändern zu müssen, oder ?! 
Das zieht in der aktuellen Situation nicht mehr!


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2021)

> _„Die gesamte Population in der Ostsee beträgt im Moment wieder über 30.000 Tiere. Das ist ein schöner Erfolg des Artenschutzes. Wir hatten in den 1980er-Jahren einen Tiefststand von rund 2500 Tieren in der gesamten Ostsee.“_


Die Robben leben hauptsächlich in der nördlichen, zentralen und östlichen Ostsee, wo sie sich vom Ostdorsch ernähren. Vor der der deutschen Küste fängt man fast ausschließlich Tiere aus dem westlichen Bestand. Beim Ostdorsch spielen die Robben als Fressfeind und Überträger von Parasiten eine Rolle, wobei Überfischung und Umweltverschmutzung die deutlich größeren Probleme waren/sind.
Der westliche Dorschbestand ist an sich gesünder und hat weniger nicht-fischereiliche Probleme wie Parasiten und Sauerstoffmangel als weiter östlich. Bis jetzt gilt der Bestand auch "nur" als schwer überfischt und noch nicht als zusammengebrochen. Vom Super-GAU sind wir im schlimmsten Fall aber nur ein paar Jahre mit wenig Nachwuchs entfernt.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Hi, natürlich muss man etwas für den Dorschbestand machen, bzw. man hätte es schon vor Jahren tun müssen. Wichtig wären effektive Maßnahmen gewesen und keine fatalen Pseudomaßnahmen, wie das Baglimit.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach sind wir Angler bei den entscheidenden Faktoren (Berufsfischerei, Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag, natürliche Prädatoren und Angelfischerei) auf einem der hinteren Plätze.


Das war in der Vergangenheit auch richtig. Über die letzten 10 Jahre wurde die Berufsfischer-Quote um 95% gekürzt. Da deren Quote und parallel dazu der Bestand immer kleiner werden, wird die gleichbleibende Entnahme durch Angler zunehmend relevant.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2021)

Hi, war die Entnahme durch die Angler denn wirklich gleichbleibend?
Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Anglerfänge durch den Bestandsrückgang ebenso stark zurückgegangen sind. Meinen letzten Dorsch habe ich vor zwei Jahren gefangen und in diesem Jahr fangen auch sehr gute Dorschangler wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## buttweisser (15. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Aufgrund des niedrigen Bestandes spielt eben der Fang von Anglern bei der Gesamtmenge relativ eben doch eine gewichtige Rolle, speziell wenn wie bisher üblich gerne und oft genau *in der Laichzeit* (Februar bis April) die sich dann findenden Schwärme *gezielt* befischt und dezimiert wurden.



Kannst du das auch wissenschaftlich belegen?

Du brauchst nicht zu antworten, denn du kannst das nicht. Es sei denn du kannst nachweisen, wieviel Dorsch jeder Angler entnommen hat.

Die Daten dazu darfst hier gerne einstellen. Und bitte keine Vermutungen, nur Zahlen die du wissenschaftlich belegen kannst.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Oktober 2021)

Naja, wir sind ja keine 100 , 500 Angler an der Küste, eher zigtausende. Und leider wird ein Trend immer verbreiteter, viele "Angler" die sich als solche Bezeichnen sind gar keine Angler, die wollen nur fangen aber nicht verwerten.


----------



## Ladi74 (16. Oktober 2021)

Gut, der Dorsch ist nu durch!
Was ist mit den Heringen? Da war doch auch irgendwas.....


----------



## Melbock79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Naja, wir sind ja keine 100 , 500 Angler an der Küste, eher zigtausende. Und leider wird ein Trend immer verbreiteter, viele "Angler" die sich als solche Bezeichnen sind gar keine Angler, die wollen nur fangen aber nicht verwerten.


Moin,
In der Aussage stimme ich dir zu.
Mir persönlich geht es um "das tägliche Brot gibt uns heute" beim Angeln, was viele nicht begreifen wollen.
Speziell diese Politiker und ihre Fischfangindustrie!!! Denn Selbstversorgung ist ja nicht gewollt und mittlerweile, denn sie geben es nicht offiziell zu, total "Nazi". Wenn ihr das nicht glauben wollt dann macht euch schlau über das Thema Selbstversorgung in Deutschland oder lest mal das Buch über permakultur von Sepp Holzer oder Demeter Anbau von Markus Bogner.


Was das Thema Herbst Hering betrifft, habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden. Nur eine lapidare Aussage eines Radio Moderator aus MV . Welches ggf nur reine Panikmache ist.


----------



## ragbar (16. Oktober 2021)

Ging beim Woba in Irland doch auch: die Angler mit Baglimit weitermachen lassen,kommerzielle Fischerei untersagen. Der Bestand hat sich dort ,bei den Wolfsbarschen,erholt.

Ich würde jetzt beim Dorsch das Trawlern,Schleppnetz untersagen, ne Schonzeit für alle,incl. Anglern ,vom 1.01. -31.03 verhängen,danach für Pros das Stellnetz für Dorsch (nicht 20m vom Ufer ab Schonzeitende) wieder zulassen,die Beschickung von lokalen Restaurants mit "handwerklich lokal gefangenem Dorsch" als gut bezahlte Preziose auf dem Teller zulassen und abwarten und zusehen,wie sich der Bestand wieder erholt.
Und das würde er,davon bin ich überzeugt.
Die Robben und Kormorane ziehn wir dann nebenbei mit durch.

Verdienstausfälle für nachgewiesene Mindereinnahmen durch ausgebliebene Dorschfänge bei den Pros abfinden,remember:"Wir können uns das leisten" von Seiten der Politik.
 Von einem Fischer hörte ich mal: "Mit der Angel kannst Du nichts kaputtmachen".
Wenn das stimmt, könnte man doch mit den 5 Fischen als Angler weiterleben(gelassen werden) und nur die schädlichen,nicht mehr tragfähigen Fangmethoden einstellen.

Dieser" Beifang beim Plattfischfang erlaubt" ist doch Bullshit.

Wie" Feuerwaffen zum Killen verboten", aber nur bis Kaliber xy.

Schleppnetzfischerei raus, Locals, die nicht mehr wollen, aus EU -Mitteln unbürokratisch und großzügig abfinden und Angeln weiterhin mit Schonzeit und Baglimit weitergehen lassen, das ist der Weg.

Wenn sich der Bestand unter diesen Parametern nicht erholt,kann man drüber beraten,das Angeln weiter einzuschränken.

Aber so, wie das jetzt geworden ist,-wie immer aus der Politik-

Mist.


----------



## Melbock79 (16. Oktober 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Der Artikel ist sicherlich schon bekannt.
Lest mal die letzten 2 Absätze. Wem das ggf zu viel ist, dort steht etwas über makierte Fische dürfen nur noch gefangen werden beim Thema lachs. Wird damit die auch mefo genannt?

Was generell interessant ist,  die Menge die dies  Industrie da aus dem Wasser holt! Die Aussagen die diese Politiker und co von sich geben ist auch der reinste Wahnsinn!
Ich traue den Braten nicht, der da uns verkauft werden soll.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja aber wer macht denn das oder worauf willst du hinaus?


Das machen im Prinzip* alle*, die in der aktuellen Situation einen *besonderen* Nachdruck darauf legen, wie hoch die Bestände an Robben,  Schweinswalen und Co im Vergleich zu den "guten alten Zeiten " sind.
Man sagt indirekt dass früher die Situation *Ohne *diese Konkurrenten "rosig" waren und jetzt die Zeiten scheiße sind währende die Konkurrenten einen guten Bestand haben.
Jedes, hauptsächlich  von "BILD" genährte schlichte Gemüt sieht da sofort einen Zusammenhang, der in der Realität nicht wirklich existiert. Ob dieser Effekt von den Schreibern *bewusst* gewollt ist und sie damit nur Stimmung gegen Robben und Co machen wollen wäre noch zu klären...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2021)

Jedem hier ist doch sicher klar dass mehr Entnahme(egal ob durch Robbe, Fische oder Angler) gleichbedeutend ist mit weniger Fischbestand.



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das machen im Prinzip* alle*, die in der aktuellen Situation einen *besonderen* Nachdruck darauf legen, wie hoch die Bestände an Robben, Schweinswalen und Co im Vergleich zu den "guten alten Zeiten " sind.


Also alle die denken dass mehr Robben auch mehr Fisch fressen?
Joa...ääää......das dürfte jeder sein, der 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann.



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Jedes, hauptsächlich von "BILD" genährte schlichte Gemüt sieht da sofort einen Zusammenhang,....


Das verbuchen wir mal unter "schlechte Diskussionkultur".


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2021)

So wie Laichzeit schon schreibt.
Je kleiner der Bestand, desto größer der Einfluss der einzelnen Nutzer(Fischer, Angler, Robbe, Wal).
Wir stehen nunmal, wie schon weiter vorn erwähnt, mit anderen Arten in Konkurrenzkampf um Ressourcen und das nicht nur in der Ostsee(aber da sie recht klein merkt man es hier schon extrem).



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Über die letzten 10 Jahre wurde die Berufsfischer-Quote um 95% gekürzt. Da deren Quote und parallel dazu der Bestand immer kleiner werden, wird die gleichbleibende Entnahme durch Angler zunehmend relevant.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Je kleiner der Bestand, desto größer der Einfluss der einzelnen Nutzer(Fischer, Angler, Robbe, Wal).


Sehe ich auch so.

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich dafür plädiere tierische Prädatoren zugunsten der Angler dezimieren zu wollen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> die gleichbleibende Entnahme durch Angler


Woher kommen diese Zahlen?

Laut Thünen ist sogar der prozentuale Anteil der Freizeitfischerei an den Gesamtfängen rückläufig.
Wenn die Angler trotz Baglimits und Kuttersterben gleichbleibend viel fangen würden wie früher, müsste doch der Anteil am Gesamtfang bei sinkenden BF-Fängen deutlich steigen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir stehen nunmal, wie schon weiter vorn erwähnt, mit anderen Arten in Konkurrenzkampf um Ressourcen und das nicht nur in der Ostsee(aber da sie recht klein merkt man es hier schon extrem).



Man könnte die Tümmler, die immer wieder in der Ostsee gesichtet werden, in die Eckernförder Bucht locken und dort dann ein _"Färöer Volksfest"_ abhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Laut Thünen ist sogar der prozentuale Anteil der Freizeitfischerei an den Gesamtfängen rückläufig.



Muss ja auch.
Seitdem die Fangzahlen sinken und besonders seit dem Baglimit, fährt ja kaum noch jemand zur Küste wegen Dorsch(jedenfalls aus meinem Bekanntenkreis aber ich halte das nicht für ein lokales Phänomen).


----------



## Waidbruder (17. Oktober 2021)

Robben? In der westlichen Ostsee? Habe ich glaube ich in 30 Jahren genau 2 Stück sehen können....


----------



## Hafenkante (17. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Man könnte die Tümmler, die immer wieder in der Ostsee gesichtet werden, in die Eckernförder Bucht locken und dort dann ein _"Färöer Volksfest"_ abhalten.


----------



## Hafenkante (17. Oktober 2021)

Falls mir die Ironie entgangen sein sollte entschuldige ich mich,ansonsten kann das nicht Dein ernst sein


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Oktober 2021)

Hmm, mein Vorschlag zu Güte. 

Die Sache mit dem  Dorsch ist wohl durch die EU entschieden obwohl ich noch auf eine ganz offizielle Mitteilung warte oder ich habe es schon überlesen ? Solange die Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee nicht verboten wird und auch die kilometerlangen Stellnetze nicht verboten werden wird sich nichts ändern. 

Es wurde proklamiert das gefangende Dorsche in den Netzen der Berufsfischer als *Discard* akzeptiert werden und nicht auf die Fangquoute eingerechnnet werden. Das ist dann wohl die Frage der größe der Maschen in den Netzen. Die Berufsfischer sind ja nicht blöde, oder ?

Es gibt z.B. in Norwegen (kein EU Mitglied) die Regelung das es *kein **Discard* gibt und jeder gefangende Fisch (mitgenommen) zu deklarienren ist und in das Fangbuch einzutragen ist was dann einen Einfluß auf die Quote hat. Wer dem nicht folgt hat ein sehr tiefes Loch in der Kasse.

Der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee ist nun einfach tot, die Heringe werden folgen und dann auch die Plattfische. Da hilft auch keine Diskussion über Schweinswale und Robben die sich an den letzten Beständen bedienen. Der Bestand wird sich dann selber regulieren.

Professor Tinca MeFo-Schreck 
Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch mal in privaten PN's austauschen und austoben

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee ist nun einfach tot, die Heringe werden folgen und dann auch die Plattfische.



Genau so.
Am Beispiel der kleinen Ostsee sieht man schon jetzt genau was in den nächsten Jahren auch in den anderen überfischten Meeren der Welt passiert.
Mehr Menschen wollen auch immer mehr essen.........ein Teufelskreis.

PS: Es wird nicht getobt.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Oktober 2021)

Tja, da habens dann die Menschenfresser im Harz und der Oberpfalz immer leichter.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Falls mir die Ironie entgangen sein sollte entschuldige ich mich,ansonsten kann das nicht Dein ernst sein



Natürlich war das ironisch gemeint. Wobei ich bezüglich der Färöer ein Stück weit allerdings schon zweigeteilter Meinung bin.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Oktober 2021)

Anbei die von der EU festgelegten Quoten für 2022


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also alle die denken dass mehr Robben auch mehr Fisch fressen?


Nein, diese Leute denken einfach logisch!
Aber alle diejenigen, die im weiteren Schluss ( die vorhin erwähnten schlichten Gemüter mit "Bild"ung ), die Schuld am Niedergang der Dorschbestände eben *besonders* bei Robben und Schweinswalen sehen!


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich denke je nach ideologischer Ausrichtung der Medienplattform wird die Hauptschuld eher dem einen oder dem anderen Faktor zugeschrieben. 
Problematisch ist, dass es zu bestimmten Einflussfaktoren nur wenig verlässliche Zahlen gibt. Schon allein die Anglerfänge werden oft sehr unterschiedlich eingeschätzt. 2020 und 2021 waren die Dorschfänge der Angler mMn. gering und die Tendenz ist sogar noch abnehmend. 
Bei den Meeressäugern will hier niemand ein gezieltes Töten, aber man könnte darüber nachdenken, ob bestimmte Schutzmaßnahmen noch notwendig sind. Bei den Kormoranen sehe ich dagegen eine größere Problematik, wo man über Bestandregulierung nachdenken sollte. Ob diese nun durch Vergrämung, Bejagung oder natürliche Fressfeinde stattfinden sollte, ist geographisch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke je nach ideologischer Ausrichtung der Medienplattform wird die Hauptschuld eher dem einen oder dem anderen Faktor zugeschrieben.
> Problematisch ist, dass es zu bestimmten Einflussfaktoren nur wenig verlässliche Zahlen gibt. Schon allein die Anglerfänge werden oft sehr unterschiedlich eingeschätzt. 2020 und 2021 waren die Dorschfänge der Angler mMn. gering und die Tendenz ist sogar noch abnehmend.
> Bei den Meeressäugern will hier niemand ein gezieltes Töten, aber man könnte darüber nachdenken, ob bestimmte Schutzmaßnahmen noch notwendig sind. Bei den Kormoranen sehe ich dagegen eine größere Problematik, wo man über Bestandregulierung nachdenken sollte. Ob diese nun durch Vergrämung, Bejagung oder natürliche Fressfeinde stattfinden sollte, ist geographisch unterschiedlich.


An sich ist es ja positiv, dass sich die Wildtiere wieder ausbreiten. 
In vom Menschen intensiv genutzten Bereichen (nicht nur zu Wasser..) tauchen hier aber zwangsläufig Probleme auf - einfach gesprochen ist das sicherlich Futterneid. 
Losgelöst von ideologischer Naturliebhuddelei muss man aber ganz klar darüber nachdenken, wie damit umzugehen ist. Sind die Meere erstmal fischleer, ist es egal ob sie leergefressen oder leergefischt wurden. Die wieder erstarkten Robbenbestände würden von alleine aufgrund von Nahrungsmangel wieder sterben. 

Ob das wünschenswert ist mag ich bezweifeln. Besser wäre es, hier vorausschauend ein Management einzuführen, welches nicht von Fischereilobbyisten, aber auch nicht von Hardcore Naturschützern geführt wird. Beides wird sonst schon mittelfristig zum Kollaps führen. 

Aktuell entwickelt es sich nicht in eine gute Richtung. 

Die Berufsfischerei kann weiter Ihr weitestgehend unkontrolliertes Unwesen treiben, erstarkte Robbenbestände und der Kormoran tragen Ihren Teil ebenfalls völlig unregeliert dazu bei - lediglich die Angler als schwächstes Glied in der Kette werden immer stärker reguliert und sollen den Zusammenbruch der Fischbestände durch Fangbeschränkungen verhindern. Als regelmäßiger Ostsee Angler weiß ich, dass das keinen Sinn macht und auch nicht zum erreichen der Ziele ausreichen kann. Ich habe in diesem Jahr keinen einzigen maßigen Dorsch mehr beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer gefangen. Die Theorie der Behördenrechnerei unterstellt mir aber, dass ich bei meinen Fischzügen ja einen gewissen Durchschnittsfang tätige und entnommen habe. Dem ist nicht so - der Dorsch Bestand ist schon wieder runter gerockt.

Selbst einzelne gute Jahrgänge, die mich in den letzten Jahren auf Besserung haben hoffen lassen, wurden schnell wieder von den Schleppnetzverbrechern platt gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ch habe in diesem Jahr keinen einzigen maßigen Dorsch mehr beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer gefangen.


hast Du Untermaßige gefangen?
Wenn ja, stellt sich die Frage, wo die herkommen.
Schließlich gibt es ja angeblich nur diesen einen Jahrgang, der aber schon vor 2-3 Jahren das Mindestmaß erreichte


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hast Du Untermaßige gefangen?
> Wenn ja, stellt sich die Frage, wo die herkommen.
> Schließlich gibt es ja angeblich nur diesen einen Jahrgang, der aber schon vor 2-3 Jahren das Mindestmaß erreichte


Untermaßige Dorsch sind in den Bereichen wo ich in der Ostsee angel auch jetzt noch immer mal wieder zu fangen - mal mehr, aber meist weniger. Und wo die herkommen ist klar - aber die Anzahl ist über die Jahre stark schwankend. Vor 2-3 Jahren hatten wir richtige große Mengen an kleinen, zum Teil knapp untermaßigen Dorschen im Bereich Lübecker / Neustädter Bucht. Über den Winter wurden die Bestände dort dann stark von der Berufsfischerei geschröpft und von den wirklich großen Mengen an knapp untermaßigen Fischen ist nicht viel übrig geblieben. Da wurde richtig Raubbau betrieben und ein hoffnungsvoller Jahrgang platt gemacht.

Der Bereich Hohwachter Bucht ist leider schon länger mehr oder weniger dorschleer. Ob das mit dem Unglück in Fredericia zusammenhängt? Darüber kann nur spekuliert werden - ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Oder der kleine Belt bei Fünen. Früher eine sichere Bank auf schöne Dorschfänge - heute bzw. schon seit Jahren nichts mehr, selbst untermaßige Dorsche sind dort so gut wie nicht mehr zu fangen. Einheimische wussten zu berichten, dass alles systematisch mit Netzen platt geschleppt wurde und dann kam noch die Geschichte in Fredericia oben drauf.

Die Jahre, wo man als Angler vom Ufer im Herbst auch mal gezielt 2 oder mehr schöne, maßige Dorsche - mit ziemlicher Sicherheit - fangen konnte, sind einfach vorbei. An der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit mag das auch jetzt noch mal gelingen. Aber es ist alles andere als die Regel halt - Tendenz weiter sinkend.

Die durchschnittlichen Fangzahlen, die uns Angler pauschal von der Wissenschaft unterstellt werden, sind für die allermeisten Angler auf jeden Fall völlig unmöglich zu erreichen. Auf Basis solch schwacher, falscher Zahlen werden aber Entscheidungen - zugunsten der Hauptverursacher - getroffen und das erschreckt mich. Das hier so kurzsichtig und lobbygesteuert Fischerei Politik betrieben wird ist ein Unding; leider sehe ich hier auch keine Besserung, denn auch die jetzige Quotenentscheidung schützt weiterhin die kommerzielle Fischerei. Und hierbei sprechen wir nicht von den kleinen Fischern in unseren Ostseehäfen - es geht um die Schleppnetzfischerei, die größtenteils durch die Dänen betrieben wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Untermaßige Dorsch sind in den Bereichen wo ich in der Ostsee angel auch jetzt noch immer mal wieder zu fangen - mal mehr, aber meist weniger. Und wo die herkommen ist klar - aber die Anzahl ist über die Jahre stark schwankend. Vor 2-3 Jahren hatten wir richtige große Mengen an kleinen, zum Teil knapp untermaßigen Dorschen im Bereich Lübecker / Neustädter Bucht. Über den Winter wurden die Bestände dort dann stark von der Berufsfischerei geschröpft und von den wirklich großen Mengen an knapp untermaßigen Fischen ist nicht viel übrig geblieben. Da wurde richtig Raubbau betrieben und ein hoffnungsvoller Jahrgang platt gemacht.
> 
> Der Bereich Hohwachter Bucht ist leider schon länger mehr oder weniger dorschleer. Ob das mit dem Unglück in Fredericia zusammenhängt? Darüber kann nur spekuliert werden - ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Oder der kleine Belt bei Fünen. Früher eine sichere Bank auf schöne Dorschfänge - heute bzw. schon seit Jahren nichts mehr, selbst untermaßige Dorsche sind dort so gut wie nicht mehr zu fangen. Einheimische wussten zu berichten, dass alles systematisch mit Netzen platt geschleppt wurde und dann kam noch die Geschichte in Fredericia oben drauf.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Das es sehr schlecht um die Dorschbestände steht, ist wohl nicht zu bezweifeln,.
Es wird wenn überhaupt nur ein vollständiger Fangstopp helfen.
Die Beifangregel ist eigentlich ein Skandal und ich fürchte, diese Regel wird dem Dorsch endgültig den Rest geben.

Aber scheinbar gibt es dennoch mehr als nur diesen einen Jahrgang, wenn auch sehr wenige.
Bei einem *echten *Fangstopp könnten sich die Bestände vielleicht wieder erholen.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Oktober 2021)

Vor einigen Monaten bin ich noch von einer anderen Bestandsentwicklung ausgegangen: Der kalte Winter 20/21 in Kombination mit dem angeblich so starken 2016er Jahrgang müsste doch bei einem drastisch zurückgegangenen Angeldruck aufgrund der Pandemie zu einer sehr guten Entwicklung führen.
Genau das Gegenteil war der Fall!
Wo ist der Fehler?
Von Anglern werden die 2016er Dorsche eher selten erbeutet. Die müssten ja mittlerweile eine gute Größe haben. Ich höre oft von Fängen untermaßiger Dorsche und das auch nur in niedriger Stückzahl.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Das es sehr schlecht um die Dorschbestände steht, ist wohl nicht zu bezweifeln,.
> Es wird wenn überhaupt nur ein vollständiger Fangstopp helfen.
> Die Beifangregel ist eigentlich ein Skandal und ich fürchte, diese Regel wird dem Dorsch endgültig den Rest geben.
> ...


Ich persönlich glaube (wobei "Glauben" hier ohne Zweifel nicht "Wissen" bedeutet), dass sich die Bestände sogar relativ schnell - innerhalb weniger Jahre - wieder auf ein ordentliches Niveau erholen würden. Die Mengen, die der Berufsfischerei - trotz schlechter und sinkender Bestände - noch Jahr für Jahr zugestanden werden, sind schon enorme Mengen an Fisch. Es ist also auf jeden Fall eine lohnende, noch abschöpfenswerte Basismenge an Fisch vorhanden. Würde man diese mal für ein paar Jahre in Ruhe lassen oder zumindest aber nur schonend und sehr selektiv befischen, käme der Bestand schon wieder auf die Beine. 
Wenn es sich für die Schleppnetz Berufsfischerei nicht mehr lohnt ist es zu spät.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Vor einigen Monaten bin ich noch von einer anderen Bestandsentwicklung ausgegangen: Der kalte Winter 20/21 in Kombination mit dem angeblich so starken 2016er Jahrgang müsste doch bei einem drastisch zurückgegangenen Angeldruck aufgrund der Pandemie zu einer sehr guten Entwicklung führen.
> Genau das Gegenteil war der Fall!
> Wo ist der Fehler?
> Von Anglern werden die 2016er Dorsche eher selten erbeutet. Die müssten ja mittlerweile eine gute Größe haben. Ich höre oft von Fängen untermaßiger Dorsche und das auch nur in niedriger Stückzahl.


Der Angeldruck ist und war nie das Problem. Die Schleppnetztrawler räumen da gewaltig auf.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Der Angeldruck ist und war nie das Problem. Die Schleppnetztrawler räumen da gewaltig auf.


Hi, das denke ich auch.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (18. Oktober 2021)

...was hat eigentlich aus unserer  Anglerdemo in Schleswig Holstein / Fehmarn und die  Gespräche mit Politiker*** in der Vergangenheit geworden.? Hat es etwas gebracht? Nein! Wie beim Horneburger Schießen. Die Schreibtischtäter machen weiter ihre Arbeit. Und einige Nörgler / selbsernannte Herlichkeiten aus unseren eigenen Reihen tun das übrige !
Und dann geht alles seinen Gang weiter. Wir Angler sicht schuld, einer muss es ja gewesen sein... 
-----------------------
Es hört sich an, als wenn. Ist es aber nicht, weil es sich doch aber so anhört als wenn, ist es bestimmt richtig, meint so mancher und vertritt kompromislos eine falsche Meinung, weil es sich doch so schön anhört. Wichtig und klug.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
Anglerdemo ist weiterhin aktiv und ich glaube schon, dass diese Initiative etwas bewegt hat und weiterhin bewegt.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

Anglerdemo ist die einzige "Organisation", die sich ernsthaft für uns Ostsee Angler aktiv einsetzt. Unsere offiziellen Verbände sind vergleichsweise lächerlich. 

Anglerdemo kommt aber offensichtlich nicht weiter, die beißen sich an dem Lobbyistenfilz scheinbar die Zähne aus. Die Politiker im hohen Norden halten sich  vornehm zurück - es gibt gerade scheinbar wichtigere Dinge als Anglerinteressen und ein paar kleine vom Tourismus abhängige Betriebe. Dafür sich dann rumplagen und mit der mächtigen Fischereilobby anlegen kostet zu viel Kraft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Unsere offiziellen Verbände sind vergleichsweise lächerlich.


richtig, und zusätzlich fallen die der Anglerdemo eher in den Rücken als konstruktiv mitzuwirken


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> richtig, und zusätzlich fallen die der Anglerdemo eher in den Rücken als konstruktiv mitzuwirken


Als unorganisierter Angler sage ich mal, was man hier so mitkriegt in den sozialen Medien, da tun sich beide Seiten aber nichts. Und welche Seite mehr dagegenhaelt,????


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Es ist jetzt wie es ist!
Es hilft dem Bestand jetzt nicht, wenn wir als Angler auf unsere Unschuld pochen, vielmehr sollten wir einem echten Fangstopp (begrenzt auf 3-4 Jahre) 
hinarbeiten, bei dem auch kein Beifang erlaubt ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Als unorganisierter Angler sage ich mal, was man hier so mitkriegt in den sozialen Medien, da tun sich beide Seiten aber nichts. Und welche Seite mehr dagegenhaelt,????


schon richtig und schade. 
Das ist so wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei.  Viel Kindergarten (der hat aber angefangen)


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Als unorganisierter Angler sage ich mal, was man hier so mitkriegt in den sozialen Medien, da tun sich beide Seiten aber nichts. Und welche Seite mehr dagegenhaelt,????


Dann scheint Dir entgangen zu sein, dass wir (WiSH e.V.) gemeinsamen mit den Verbänden eine PM/ Stellungnahme zum Dorsch vor ein paar Wochen veröffentlicht haben? Zudem gab es im Juni einen runden Tisch mit der Politik in SH, wo wir alle Verbände aus dem Norden und den DAFV eingeladen hatten (die Einladung lief über die Politik, Teilnehmerliste kam von uns). 

Dennoch darf es sicherlich auch Kritik geben, denn wir sind mit der Stellungnahme der Verbände zum Lachs zum Beispiel nicht einverstanden. Das dürfen wir sicherlich auch öffentlich schreiben.


----------



## ragbar (19. Oktober 2021)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das dürfen wir sicherlich auch öffentlich schreiben.


Ihr seid die einzigen,die überhaupt noch die Energie und die Nerven haben und ihre private Lebenszeit opfern,um sich dieser absoluten Scheixxe argumentativ und sachbezogen entgegenzustellen.


----------



## ragbar (19. Oktober 2021)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> as hat eigentlich aus unserer Anglerdemo in Schleswig Holstein / Fehmarn und die Gespräche mit Politiker*** in der Vergangenheit geworden.? Hat es etwas gebracht? Nein! Wie beim Horneburger Schießen. Die Schreibtischtäter machen weiter ihre Arbeit.


Wohl wahr,ist aber kein Grund,aufzugeben,


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Anglerdemo ist die einzige "Organisation", die sich ernsthaft für uns Ostsee Angler aktiv einsetzt. Unsere offiziellen Verbände sind vergleichsweise lächerlich.


Stimmt.


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Dafür sich dann rumplagen und mit der mächtigen Fischereilobby anlegen kostet zu viel Kraft.


Nein. Wer kämpft, kann verlieren,wer aber nicht kämpft,hat schon verloren,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Als unorganisierter Angler sage ich mal, was man hier so mitkriegt in den sozialen Medien, da tun sich beide Seiten aber nichts. Und welche Seite mehr dagegenhaelt,????


Völlig egal,was in"sozialen"Medien abgeht. Wer lauter schreit,hat trotzdem nicht recht.

Wenn überhaupt niemand mehr dagegenhält,wer setzt sich denn dann noch für Angler,Kutterkapitäne und Tradition überhaupt noch ein?

Die Ostseeangelei liegt durch Fehlentscheidungen der "Entscheider" und "Interessenvertreter" am Boden,aber diesen Zustand hinnehmen?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (20. Oktober 2021)

Hier kommt ein weiterer Kommentar zum Thema. 

Diesmal kommentiert* Michael Eisele:*
_Natürlich hätten wir uns gewünscht, dass bei der Lösung die Interessen des Angeltourismus angemessen berücksichtigt worden wären. Dies ist nach unserer Einschätzung nicht der Fall. Der Blick geht aber nach vorne. Zum Einen hoffen wir, dass sich der Dorschbestand durch die Maßnahmen erholen wird und zum Anderen fangen wir deswegen nicht alle an zu kegeln. Wir werden weiter an und auf die Ostsee fahren und die anderen vielfältigen Möglichkeiten nutzen Fische zu fangen. Der Steinbutt steht oben auf der Liste, zudem gibt es Makrelen, super Bestände von Plattfischen, Meerforellen und andere spannende Zielfische zu fangen. Das wir einen Dorsch pro Tag erbeuten können, heißt ja auch weiterhin: der Angeltag kann damit beginnen auf einen Dorsch zu angeln sei es mit einem Pilker oder Gummi, bis der erste massige Dorsch kommt können spannende Dinge passieren…

Und wenn wir den Dorsch haben, dann schalten wir um auf andere Zielfische und genießen den Tag am oder auf dem Meer trotzdem. Nicht umsonst haben wir aus dem Hause Eisele den Doppelanger Wattwurm entwickelt, um immer einen Watti dabei zu haben. Der eröffnet und dann die Möglichkeit auf Platte zu fischen, auch wenn wir keine frischen Würmer haben, oder unser Vorrat für den Tag nicht ausreicht. Petri Heil – und schöne Stunden an und auf der Ostsee!_


----------



## baltic-hf (20. Oktober 2021)

junglist1 schrieb:


> Quoten für 2022 beschlossen: Ein Dorsch am Tag für Angler
> 
> 
> Deutsche Ostseefischer dürfen nicht mehr gezielt Dorsche fangen. Anglern steht jeweils nur einer am Tag zu. Ein schwarzer Tag an der Küste
> ...


----------



## baltic-hf (20. Oktober 2021)

So sehen Dorsche aus die von Robben angefressen werden, über dieses Thema wird natürlich von Greenpeace nicht berichtet denn die Angler und Fischer sind schuldig. 
Baltic


----------



## buttweisser (21. Oktober 2021)

Sieht so aus also ob die Robben sich in den Stellnetzen bedient haben. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> So sehen Dorsche aus die von Robben angefressen werden, über dieses Thema wird natürlich von Greenpeace nicht berichtet denn die Angler und Fischer sind schuldig.
> Baltic




die robben würden den dorsch nie ausrotten können, das schaffen nur wir menschen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Saubere Arbeit der Robbe


----------



## buttweisser (21. Oktober 2021)

Da wird wohl der eine oder andere Dorsch noch verwertbar gewesen sein. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2021)

ich kann die Bilder nicht bewerten ,
Fakt ist mal, dass ich nicht in Zeiten , wo die Population Dorshc zusammen brechen täte , den Räuberbestand planlos schützen kann
( wobei das zu Teil mehr ein deutsches Poblen ist- die Dänen machen das nicht , bei den anderen Anreinern habe ich keine Ahnung
nur da steckt das ganze Dilemma- wer -soll das bitte wie- in welchen Umfang- machen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

wenn die Angler und Fischer zurückstecken, dann fallen diese "Quoten" doch den natürlichen Fressfeinden der Dorsche zu - oder ?

die vermehren sich dann stärker - oder?

Was bedeutet eigentlich der deutsche "Robbenschutz" genau?

Wird eine unnatürliche Erhöhung des Bestandes gefördert oder Naturnähe/Schutz allgemein angestrebt?

Gezielte Abschüsse von Robben halte ich in Deutschland für nicht durchsetzbar - eine grüne Regierung und Gretel´s Anhänger würden die Jäger

vermutlich ....

R.S.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

oh man,

ist die robbe vielleicht schuld am rückgang der bestände??
bevor hier über abschüsse gemutmasst wird, sollte erstmal die fischerei eingestellt werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

War nur eine Frage - weiß ich nicht, welchen Einfluss die Robben haben.

Die Fischerei wird ja jetzt praktisch eingestellt.

R.S.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

ja, leider viel zu spät...

bevor hier die robbe ins spiel gebracht wird, würde ich erstmal
fischerei, landwirtschaft,wasseraustausch /klimawandel, angler
in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Oktober 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> ja, leider viel zu spät...
> 
> bevor hier die robbe ins spiel gebracht wird, würde ich erstmal
> fischerei, landwirtschaft,wasseraustausch /klimawandel, angler
> in betracht ziehen.


Du bist selber doch auch Angler und damit vermutlich (..hoffentlich?) auch Naturnutzer im Sinne von Fischesser. Menschen kann man natürlich reglementieren, durch Quotenkürzungen und sonstige Verbote. 

Tiere nicht.

Die Natur nimmt sich daher soviel wie da ist und Populationen von Robben oder auch Kormoranen werden dementsprechend weiter wachsen oder auch wieder zurückgehen. 

Wenn wir gemeinsam mit tierischen Naturnutzern auch als Mensch die Natur - im Sinne von Nahrungsbeschaffung durch Entnahme - nutzen wollen, vielleicht sogar müssen, kommen wir nicht umhin auch regulatorisch in die Bestände der anderen Naturnutzer einzugreifen. 

Allein die Schäden, die massiver Einfall von Kormoranen auf Teichwirtschaften und Fischereizuchtbetrieben verursacht, sprechen eine klare Sprache. Das kann man nicht mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger zugunsten der Kormorane beantworten. In Gebieten mit so hoher Bevölkerungsdichte wie bei uns in Europa muss auch eine Regulierung der Natur möglich sein - ich halte sie für unabdingbar. Auch das Thema Wolfschutz geht in die gleiche Richtung. Auch hier sind romantische Vorstellungen einiger selbsternannter Naturschützer Triebfeder für völlig aus dem Ruder laufenden Tierschutz. 

Wir können froh sein, dass es nicht noch irgendwo Restbestände vom T-Rex gibt - auch der würde hier wiedereingebürgert werden müssen ;-)

Dein Post ließt sich für mich so, dass im Extremstfall der Mensch sich aus der Naturnutzung zurückzuziehen hat, damit die Natur sich das zurückholen kann, was sie ursprünglich hatte. Nur gehört der Mensch eben auch mit zur Natur und wird in unserer Kulturlandschaft nun mal der Hauptprädator bleiben...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

Klingt für mich plausibel - der Störfaktor mit der Hauptverantwortung für Mißstände bleibt aber der homo sapiens.

Früher aß man einmal am Freitag Fisch und einmal am Sonntag Braten...Reste kamen u.a. in den "Eintopf".

Findet den Fehler zu heutigen Zuständen.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Früher aß man...... einmal am Sonntag Braten



Echt?








						Esskultur im Mittelalter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im kollektiven Gedächtnis ist wohl nur die Nachkriegszeit hängen geblieben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Fleischkonsum in Deutschland pro Kopf bis 2021  | Statista
					

Der Fleischkonsum in Deutschland sinkt tendenziell ab.




					de.statista.com
				




Der heutige Fleischkonsum beträgt nur noch halb so viel wie im Mittelalter.

Da war das Klima doch noch ok oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Der heutige Fleischkonsum beträgt nur noch halb so viel wie im Mittelalter.



Aber inzwischen sind es zigmal so viele Menschen.
Deshalb sagen diese pro-Kopf-Statistken im Grunde nichts aus. Nur absolute Zahlen sind entscheidend.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen sind es zigmal so viele Menschen.
> Deshalb sagen diese pro-Kopf-Statistken im Grunde nichts aus. Nur absolute Zahlen sind entscheidend.


das stimmt schon, 
aber nur so halb, sonst müsste man ja die Hälfte der Menschheit verhungern lassen.
Außerdem ging es um die Behauptung, dass man früher nur Sontags Fleisch aß.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Klingt für mich plausibel - der Störfaktor mit der Hauptverantwortung für Mißstände bleibt aber der homo sapiens.
> 
> Früher aß man einmal am Freitag Fisch und einmal am Sonntag Braten...Reste kamen u.a. in den "Eintopf".
> 
> ...


Der Fehler ist, dass man - im Gegensatz zu heute - früher den Robben was in den Nacken gehauen hätte und sie zum Sonntagsbraten verarbeitet hätte. Und Kormoran wäre als "lecker Hühnchen" gegrillt worden. Heute kommste dafür vor Gericht. Ein Wolf, der Nutzvieh gerissen hätte, wäre definitiv relativ schnell beseitigt worden. 

Heute diskutieren wir darüber, ob Geschädigte mit Geld - Steuergeld der Allgemeinheit - besänftigt werden können, in der Hoffnung, dass die Gewässer dann wieder neu mit Kormoran Futter besetzt werden und die Nutzviecherhaltung auch weiter in "Wolfgebieten" betrieben wird.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevölkerungsdichte? 

Heute verleben "wir" die Resourcen mehrerer Erden....

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bevölkerungsdichte?
> 
> Heute verleben "wir" die Resourcen mehrerer Erden....
> 
> R.S.


Das macht Deine Behauptung, dass man früher nur Sonntags Fleisch aß aber nicht richtiger


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Heute verleben "wir" die Resourcen mehrerer Erden....
> 
> R.S.



Edit. Christian war schneller.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Außerdem ging es um die Behauptung, dass man früher nur Sontags Fleisch aß.


Hallo,

hört und liest man immer wieder, stimmt aber überhaupt nicht.
Da möchte ich wirklich wissen, wer diesen Schmarrn aufgebracht hat. Sicher, den großen Braten gabs nur Sonntag oder eben zu besonderen Anlässen, machte ja auch viel Arbeit in der Küche. Aber unter der Woche gabs fast täglich Fleisch, in Form von gehaltvollen, fleischhaltigen Suppen oder Eintöpfen. Nebst Wurst etc. Manchmal auch Fisch.
Die Ehefrau eines Handwerkers hätte ich sehen wollen, die ihrem Mann zur Vesper etwas fleischlosen eingepackt hätte. Das hätte die einmal und nie wieder gemacht.
Und ja, ich rede von den 1950er Jahren aufwärts.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wir können froh sein, dass es nicht noch irgendwo Restbestände vom T-Rex gibt - auch der würde hier wiedereingebürgert werden müssen ;-)
> 
> Dein Post ließt sich für mich so, dass im Extremstfall der Mensch sich aus der Naturnutzung zurückzuziehen hat, damit die Natur sich das zurückholen kann, was sie ursprünglich hatte. Nur gehört der Mensch eben auch mit zur Natur und wird in unserer Kulturlandschaft nun mal der Hauptprädator bleiben...




naja, wie ich schon schrieb, die robbe ist bestimmt nicht für den massgeblichen rückgang der bestände verantwortlich.
jetzt, wo der bestand im keller ist,  wird sie dann als "konkurrent" ausgemacht, dabei
hat die natur ohne die  überfischung vorher den bestand eigentlich ganz gut reguliert.

nur meine 5 cent.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich wirklich wissen, wer diesen Schmarrn aufgebracht hat.


vegane Bessermenschen, meißt Lehrer und Petaner


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Oktober 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> naja, wie ich schon schrieb, die robbe ist bestimmt nicht für den massgeblichen rückgang der bestände verantwortlich.
> jetzt, wo der bestand im keller ist,  wird sie dann als "konkurrent" ausgemacht, dabei
> hat die natur ohne die  überfischung vorher den bestand eigentlich ganz gut reguliert.
> 
> nur meine 5 cent.


Natürlich ist die Robbe, aber auch der Kormoran nicht Hauptverursacher für zurückgehende Bestände. Aber es kommt eins zum anderen. Je mehr Leute was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, je kleiner werden die Stückchen. Menschen lassen sich da reglementieren - Tiere nicht. Je mehr Robbenmäuler es gibt, je mehr Fisch wird dafür benötigt. 

Und da die Recource Fisch auch intensiv vom Menschen genutzt wird und diese zunehmend knapper wird, muss man auch andere Nutzer mit in die Bestandsplanungen einbeziehen. 

Die Natur (hier dann nur die Tierwelt) regelt sowas selbstverständlich auch für sich. 

Da in unseren dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaften der Mensch - der für mich auch zur Natur gehört - aber einen großen Einfluss auf die Natur hat und diese auch massiv für den Nahrungserwerb nutzt (nutzen muss?), müssen wir schon beobachten was in der gesamten Natur geschieht. 
Und dann ggfls. auch regulatorisch eingreifen. 

Es gibt so gut wie keine natürlichen Feinde für Kormoran oder auch Robben; über die Gründe kann man diskutieren - denn auch dafür ist der Mensch mit verantwortlich. Es ist und bleibt aber ein Fakt und der einzige, noch nenneswert vorhandenen "natürliche" Feind ist der Mensch - der sich aber aufgrund von fixen Naturschutzgedanken bei der Bestandsregulierung zurückhalten muss. Das führt zu Überpopulationen und Ungleichgewichten, die sich erst dann wieder von selbst regulieren, wenn entweder der Nahrungsbedarf nicht mehr gedeckt werden kann oder irgendwelche Seuchen die Populationen dezimieren.

Wenn es erst soweit kommt, dass der Nahrungsbedarf nicht mehr gedeckt werden kann, ist es auch um die Fischerei / Angelei geschehen. Denn wenn Räuber wie Robbe und Kormoran nix mehr zum fressen finden, ist auch für uns Menschen nix mehr da. 
Dann dürften wir uns mit Runkeln, Kartoffeln und Gemüse versorgen und uns mit den Naturschützern um den Schutz der Wildschweinhorden balgen, die sich an den angebauten Feldfrüchten laben ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe es anders erlebt - Wurst ist klar , die gab es "immer" ... aber   den richtig schönen Braten?

Oder mal ins Restaurant - Sonntags nach der Kirche.

Darum geht es mir aber im Grunde nicht - um das Fleisch von Nutztieren.

Das Vieh wird gezüchtet mit Allen Konsequenzen .

Der Dorsch wird aber als Wildfang gefischt - mit saisonalen unterschiedlichen Laicherfolgen als Teil einer sensiblen Nahrungskette.

Muß denn so viel gefischt werden?

Muß Dorsch für "Jedermann" verfügbar sein ? Muss es sich lohnen bis zum Export?

Ich sehe Fisch in den Kühltheken vergammeln ... Überflussgesellschaft eben.

Jetzt gibt es eben Nix mehr zu holen.

Frage an den privaten Angler : Warum musst Du 100 Heringe fangen?

R.S.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (21. Oktober 2021)

Hier kommt ein weiterer Kommentar zum Thema. 

Diesmal kommentiert* Mathias Fuhrmann vom Team Boddenangeln:*

_Die Herabstufung des Baglimits beim Dorsch war leider zu erwarten trotzdem trifft es den Angeltourismus hart. Beim Team Bodden-Angeln machen die Dorschtouren ca. 20-30% aus. Somit trifft es uns nicht ganz so hart, wie die Anbieter, die nur auf die Ostsee fahren. Allerdings ist nach insgesamt 11 Monaten Betriebsverbot durch die Pandemie der Zeitpunkt kritisch. Flexibilität ist aber unsere Stärke und die des Rügener Revieres. Wir bieten ja eine breite Palette an Touren, von Hecht, Barsch und Zander im Bodden bis hin zu Dorsch, Meerforelle, Lachs, Hering, Hornhecht und Plattfisch an. Leider wird der Dorsch das abwechslungsreiche Programm erst einmal nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch bereichern.

Auf verantwortungslose Art und Weise wurde der Bestand kaputt gefischt. Die Ursachen sind vielseitig und alle haben einen Anteil daran, insbesondere den Berufsfischern würde ich hier den größten Anteil zuschreiben. Rücksichtsloses Fischen in den Laichgebieten, viel zu geringes Mindestmaß, eine Quote weit über den Empfehlungen und dubiose Rückwurfvorschriften haben dem sehr produktiven Dorschbestand massiv zugesetzt und die natürlichen Einflüsse stark verstärkt. Bis zum Winter 2020/2021 konnten wir noch zahlreiche gute Dorsche fangen, nach dem Frühjahr waren die Fische fast vollständig verschwunden. Dass es dem Dorsch nicht gut geht, konnte man aber schon seit einigen Jahren beobachten. Diese Zeichen wurden leider nicht ernst genommen. Aktuell fängt man sehr viele kleine Dorsche von 20-30 cm vor unseren Küsten, dies zeugt von der hohen Produktivität und lässt für die nächsten Jahre hoffen. Leider wird die Fischerei nicht eingestellt und besonders die Schleppnetzfischerei auf Plattfisch, die oft in Dorschgebieten stattfindet, kann zum Sargnagel des Dorschbestandes werden. Die Verantwortlichen müssen endlich verstehen, dass das Angeln die nachhaltigste und wirtschaftlichste Nutzung eines Fischbestandes ist! Die Berufsfischerei, insbesondere die großen Schleppnetzboote, haben einen enormen Kostendruck, es muss immer mehr gefangen werden, mit immer mehr Technik und immer mehr Aufwand. Diese Spirale dreht sich immer weiter und weiter. Die Fische werden dann mit dem LKW durch halb Europa gefahren und stehen auf den Auktionen in Konkurrenz zum Weltmarkt. Die Wertschöpfung des Massenfangs für die Region ist gering, der Schaden umso größer. Ändern wir das nicht, werden wir immer wieder die gleichen Probleme haben. Eine kleine Küstenfischerei z.B. mit Stellnetzen, die regional vermarktet, ist sicherlich ein Lösungsansatz, um den Traditionsberuf zu erhalten. Ein Baglimit für Angler finde ich übrigens absolut notwendig, hier denke ich, dass man mit 5-7 Fischen pro Tag, je nach Zustand des Bestandes, gut leben kann. Ein Mindestmaß von 45 -50 cm halte ich genauso sinnvoll wie den Schutz der Laichgebiete.

Für die Berufsfischer wird es sicherlich bald großzügige Ausgleichzahlungen geben, für den Angeltourismus ist dies nicht zu erwarten, daher müssen wir uns selbst helfen und sehen die Krise als Chance, die Vielfalt der Angelmöglichkeiten auszubauen. Wir stellen die Touren um und bieten sogenannte „Ostseetouren“ an. Bei diesen ist der Dorsch nur noch Beifang und die anderen Fische rücken mehr in den Fokus. Insbesondere die Plattfische bieten spannendes Angeln. Der Anteil von kapitalen Schollen, aber auch großen Flundern, ist im Rügener Revier recht groß. Jetzt haben wir auch „endlich“ mal Zeit uns dem Steinbutt zu zuwenden. Zusätzlich bereichern Makrelen und Seelachse die Angelmöglichkeiten. Ziel ist es ja mit unseren Gästen einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee zu erleben und dafür werden wir alles tun. Ich bin sicher, dass wir in 2-3 Jahren wieder bessere Dorschfänge erwarten können und ich wäre froh, wenn dann die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht wiederholt werden.

Die Einschränkungen beim Lachs sind dagegen sehr überraschend gekommen und schwer nachzuvollziehen. Der Lachsbestand der Ostsee wächst seit einigen Jahren und alle sind sich einig, dass er mit ca. 1,5 Millionen Fischen stabil ist. Aus diesem Bestand fangen die Angler ca. 20 000 Fische pro Jahr in der offenen Ostsee. Jeder dieser Lachse ist ein goldener Lachs, der mehrere Tausend Euro Wertschöpfung bringt. Besonders in der Nebensaison ist die Lachssaison eine wichtige Einnahmequelle für viele auf Rügen geworden. Verantwortlich für die per „Dekret“ erlassen Beschränkungen ist eine neue Herangehensweise. Das Prinzip „One out, all out“ bedeutet, wenn es einem der Wildlachsbestände, aus welchem Grund auch immer, schlecht geht, wird die ganze Fischerei (Beruf und Freizeit) in der Ostsee geschlossen. Man könnte ja theoretisch den letzten Lachs des Stammes fangen, dieser kann aber auch von einer Robbe gefressen werden! Leider ist zu befürchten, dass es immer einem Fluss schlecht gehen wird, was keine gute Perspektive darstellt.

Mit der Entnahme von einem Lachs pro Angler und Tag hätte man sicherlich noch gut leben können, die Einschränkung nur „fin clipped“ Fische entnehmen zu dürfen, ist das Problem. Das sind Fische die durch Aufzuchtprogramme als Satzlachse (Smolts) eingesetzt werden und denen vorher ihre Fettflosse abgeschnitten wird, also sicher keine Wildlachse sind. Der Anteil dieser Fische ist in den letzten Jahren bei ca. 30% am Gesamtfang gewesen. Leider kann man die oft sehr kapitalen Lachse nach dem Drill und der Landung unter teils rauen Bedingungen nur bedingt zurücksetzen. Hier muss man genau prüfen wie man die Überlebensquote auf ein verantwortbares Level anhebt. Dazu werden wir uns besonders mit den schwedischen Anglern beraten, welche Erfahrungen diese gemacht haben, dort gilt diese Regelung schon seit einigen Jahren. Für uns vom Team Bodden-Angeln wird das entscheidend sein, ob wir weiter Lachstrollingtouren anbieten. Verantwortungsvolles Handeln ist uns immer schon sehr wichtig gewesen, diesen Weg werden wir nicht verlassen._


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> die vermehren sich dann stärker - oder?


Der Bestand* an Dorsch *insgesamt ist *NIEDRIGER* geworden!!!*Verstehe es endlich!*
Robben leben nicht vom Dorsch allein. Es gibt andere Fischarten. die für den Populationsschub der Robben gesorgt haben (Plattfische und die von der Klimaerwärmung begünstige Sprotte.)
Der einzige Unterschied ist zur Zeit der massiv erhöhte "Futterneid" der  Fischern und Anglern auf die paar restlichen so beliebten Dorsche!!!
Übrigens ein Restbestand den Angler und Fischer durch jahrelangen falsche und unmäßige Quoten-Setzung absolut und selbst verursacht haben!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ich habe es anders erlebt - Wurst ist klar , die gab es "immer" ... aber den richtig schönen Braten?



Na ja, es hat Dich ja auch niemand gebürtig ins Mittelalter verortet


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Oktober 2021)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> So sehen Dorsche aus die von Robben angefressen werden, über dieses Thema wird natürlich von Greenpeace nicht berichtet denn die Angler und Fischer sind schuldig.
> Baltic


Wow, das sollen Robbenopfer aus der Ostsee sein?
Teilweise schon mit abgezogener Haut und in solchen Durchschnittsgrösssen???
Wer behauptet, dass er in den letzten Jahren solche Durchschnittsfänge mit solchen Durchschnittsgrößen an Dorschen im Netz hatte, halte ich für eine direkten Nachkommen von Baron Münchhausen...oder ein nahen Verwandten des Lügners Donald Trump


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Übrigens ein Restbestand den Angler und Fischer durch jahrelangen falsche und unmäßige Quoten-Setzung absolut und selbst verursacht haben!!


Da tragen die Schuld aber die Leute, die dann die unmäßigen Quoten festgesetzt haben. 

Angler dürften das eher nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der Bestand* an Dorsch *insgesamt ist *NIEDRIGER* geworden!!!*Verstehe es endlich!*
> Robben leben nicht vom Dorsch allein. Es gibt andere Fischarten. die für den Populationsschub der Robben gesorgt haben (Plattfische und die von der Klimaerwärmung begünstige Sprotte.)
> Der einzige Unterschied ist zur Zeit der massiv erhöhte "Futterneid" der  Fischern und Anglern auf die paar restlichen so beliebten Dorsche!!!
> Übrigens ein Restbestand den Angler und Fischer durch jahrelangen falsche und unmäßige Quoten-Setzung absolut und selbst verursacht haben!!


Ich stimme Dir zu - allerdings sehe ich den Einfluss der Angler nicht im Ansatz so dramatisch. Fischer und Angler also in dem Zusammenhang in einen Topf zu schmeißen ist aus meiner Sich echt falsch und verfälscht die Tatsachen. 

Die theoretischen Fänge der Angler sind über Jahre stabil auf einem Niveau geblieben, derweil die um ein vielfaches größeren Fangmengen der Berufsfischerei schon steil nach unten gingen. 

Wobei ich selbst diese Fangzahlen der Angler noch als deutlich zu hoch anzweifele. Denn es gab und gibt doch keine guten Erhebungen über realistische, belegbare Entnahmemengen von Anglern. 

Da wird nach theoretischen Formeln hochgerechnet - anders kommt man nicht an solche Zahlen. 

Durchschnittliche Anzahl Angler x ca. mögliche Fangmenge / Entnahmemenge x ca. mögliche Anzahl Angeltage = wahrscheinliche Entnahmemenge.

Die Zahlen der Berufsfischerei sehe ich tendenziel dagegen eher als zu niedrig an - denn Kontrollen gibt es hier nicht und nicht gemeldete Fänge / Totrückwürfe bedeuten noch vorhandene Quote und vorhandene Quote bedeutet noch möglicher Umsatz / Profit.


----------



## fischerheinrich (21. Oktober 2021)

mhh, was spricht denn gegen eine Regulierung / Bejagung von Robbe und Kormoran auf ein geringeres Niveau? Eigentlich doch nur Ideologie. Ist beim Wolf auch nicht anders.
Der Bestand würde sich auch halten, wenn er halb so hoch wäre, sicher beim Wolf, wohl sicher auch bei Robbe und Co. Und falls man dann nach einigen Jahren Bestandsregulierung / Jagd feststellen sollte, dass es etwas zu viel war, kann man ja wieder eine Vollschonung machen, der Bestand erholt sich sehr sicher wieder.
Was dageben spricht: rational nichts, allerdings ist es emotional für sehr viele Menschen nicht mehr vorstellbar. Die Gegen-Vorstellung, es reguliert sich von alleine, ist auch einfach zu verlockend. Es reguliert sich ja auch von alleine, nur eben auf eine Art und Weise, die vielen betroffenen Menschen sehr viel Härte abverlangt.  Aber wer nicht davon direkt betroffen ist, also kein Schafthalter, Angelkutterbesitzer, etc... kann dann weiter in seiner Traumwelt leben, dass wir auch klar kommen, wenn wir keinem Tier weh tun.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

das wird dem dorsch nicht helfen, das kind ist schon in den brunnen gefallen, ganz ohne robben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

wir reden hier ja von der westlichen Ostsee, hier lebt aber nur ein geringer Anteil der Population von Ostseerobben.
Den Robben jetzt den schwarzen Peter zuzuschreiben halte ich jetzt auch nicht für sinnvoll.

Auf Dauer gesehen bin ich allerdings auch der Ansicht, dass die Bestände nicht wie beim Kormoran ins Uferlose anwachsen dürfen.
Es sei denn man gibt die Fischerei ganz und gar auf.


----------



## fischerheinrich (21. Oktober 2021)

es geht mir auch nicht darum, den Robben oder Kormoranen den Schwarzen Peter etc zuzuschieben.
Aber warum denn bei den gesicherten Beständen nicht den Bestand in der jetztigen Situation reduzieren?? Auf ein Maß, welches immer noch einen gesicherten, sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand gewährleistet.
Denn einen Einfluß auf den Dorschbestand haben Robben und co sicherlich, egal ob ich den nun wissenschaflich bis aufs Letzte bestimmen kann.
Also was spricht dageben, einfach pragmatisch die Jagd auf Robben in gewissen Grenzen zuzulassen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der Bestand* an Dorsch *insgesamt ist *NIEDRIGER* geworden!!!*Verstehe es endlich!*
> Robben leben nicht vom Dorsch allein. Es gibt andere Fischarten. die für den Populationsschub der Robben gesorgt haben (Plattfische und die von der Klimaerwärmung begünstige Sprotte.)
> Der einzige Unterschied ist zur Zeit der massiv erhöhte "Futterneid" der  Fischern und Anglern auf die paar restlichen so beliebten Dorsche!!!
> Übrigens ein Restbestand den Angler und Fischer durch jahrelangen falsche und unmäßige Quoten-Setzung absolut und selbst verursacht haben!!



Ich habe das genau verstanden - aber mich wohl für Dich unklar ausgedrückt.

Einen Schritt weiter gedacht - wenn die Fischer und Angler ausgegrenzt werden, steigen die Dorschbestände .

Somit nehmen die Fressfeinde zu.

Das war meine Schlussfolgerung ( sogar als Frage an das Forum gerichtet ).

*Warum schreist Du eigentlich so? 
*
R.S.


----------



## baltic-hf (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wow, das sollen Robbenopfer aus der Ostsee sein?
> Teilweise schon mit abgezogener Haut und in solchen Durchschnittsgrösssen???
> Wer behauptet, dass er in den letzten Jahren solche Durchschnittsfänge mit solchen Durchschnittsgrößen an Dorschen im Netz hatte, halte ich für eine direkten Nachkommen von Baron Münchhausen...oder ein nahen Verwandten des Lügners Donald Trump


Ja aus der Ostsee, Netzfänge bei Bornholm


----------



## Minimax (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Na ja, es hat Dich ja auch niemand gebürtig ins Mittelalter verortet


Hat jemand _Mittelalter_ gesagt?

*CANOSSA!!  *


----------



## baltic-hf (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wow, das sollen Robbenopfer aus der Ostsee sein?
> Teilweise schon mit abgezogener Haut und in solchen Durchschnittsgrösssen???
> Wer behauptet, dass er in den letzten Jahren solche Durchschnittsfänge mit solchen Durchschnittsgrößen an Dorschen im Netz hatte, halte ich für eine direkten Nachkommen von Baron Münchhausen...oder ein nahen Verwandten des Lügners Donald Trump


Wenn du keine Ahnung von der Fischerei um Bornholm hast würde ich lieber meinen Mund halten und der Vergleich mit Trump ist auch unangemessen.


----------



## buttweisser (21. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, dass er in den letzten Jahren solche Durchschnittsfänge mit solchen Durchschnittsgrößen an Dorschen im Netz hatte, halte ich für eine direkten Nachkommen von Baron Münchhausen...oder ein nahen Verwandten des Lügners Donald Trump



Jetzt wirst du aber unsachlich. Das klingt ja wie ein Junge aus dem Kindergarten.


----------



## ollidi (21. Oktober 2021)

Bevor Ihr anfangt, Euch jetzt noch mehr anzuzicken   , stellen wir uns alle im Kreis auf, fassen uns an den Händen und sagen alle gleichzeitig:
"Piep, piep, piep wir haben uns alle lieb, sonst kommt ein böses Modilein und drückt uns ein paar Punkte rein."


----------



## Windfinder (21. Oktober 2021)

Vieleicht kommen ja bald die Eisbären zur Robbenjagd vorbei.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2021)

falls es sie dann noch gibt......


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Oktober 2021)

Der Industrielle Fischfang ist der Hauptverursacher und wir Angler die Verlierer da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen.

Aber auch wir Angler haben ein gewissen Anteil am Untergang des Dorsches
Anfang der 80er Jahre wurden Dorsche von bis zu 56 Pfund in der Ostsee gefangen hier ein paar Daten aus der Blinker Fisch Hitparade

1980   56 Pfund Ostsee/Dänischendorf

1981   56 Pfund Ostsee

1982   37  Pfund Ostsee/Heiligenhafen

1983   51  Pfund Ostsee/Heiligenhafen

1984   36  Pfund Ostsee/Heiligenhafen

die Namen der Angler spar ich mir, alle Fische wurden mit Pilkern um die 150gr gefangen.

Damals wurden auch an Tonne V geangelt im Januar, wenn sie am ablaichen waren, da hatten die Kutterkapitäne Hochsaison.

Zitat : Zum Beispiel wurden auf einem Kutter an einem einzigen Tag 107 Fische gefangen, von denen 18 über 40 Pfund wogen, der größte 54 Pfund
insgesamt über eine Tonne Fisch.
Quelle Blinker Sonderheft Dorsch Nr. 43 das hatte ich mir als Jungangler gekauft (das muß 1985 gewesen sein) noch mit Schwarzweißfotos habe ich eben vom Boden geholt.

Aber den größten Anteil hat die Fischerei hier ein paar Zahlen

Die Hochsee- und Küstenfischerei im Bundesgebiet von 1953 bis 2020

1953 wurden im Bundesgebiet   66442 Tonnen Dorsch angelandet

1963 wurden im Bundesgebiet 155291 Tonnen Dorsch angelandet

1973 wurden im Bundesgebiet 115163 Tonnen Dorsch angelandet

1983 wurden im Bundesgebiet   68202 Tonnen Dorsch angelandet

OK das ist für Nord- und Ostsee

Für 2020 hab ich auch mal die Anlandungen Dorsch rausgesucht (auch Nord-und Ostsee) Quelle:

Die Hochsee- und Küstenfischerei
in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland
im Jahre 2020 

Bericht über die Anlandungen von Fischereierzeugnissen durch deutsche Fischereifahrzeuge

Kabeljau/Dorsch 3.676,1 Tonnen Inlandsanlandungen und 1.276,9 Tonnen Auslandsanlandungen Insgsamt 4953 Tonnen,

das sind 63249 Tonnen weniger als 1983 und 150338 Tonnen weniger als 1963, wenn jetzt noch einer behauptet der Dorsch muß nicht geschützt werden dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Hätten wir noch Zustände wie 1963 man was könnten wir fischen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Und da die Recource Fisch auch intensiv vom Menschen genutzt wird und diese zunehmend knapper wird,


weil Fisch in der Tiefkühle incl. Gefrierbrand allzeit verfügbar sein muß,statt als Premiumprodukt und Wildfang nicht nur einmal oder alle 2 Wochen frisch zum "angemessenen" Preis verkauft wird,


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Und dann ggfls. auch regulatorisch eingreifen.


wer traut sich denn noch,ob der Schreihälse ohne Fachwissen,aber mit Internet und "sozialen" Medien,


Rheinangler schrieb:


> der sich aber aufgrund von fixen Naturschutzgedanken bei der Bestandsregulierung zurückhalten muss.


sic.  Im neuen Bewußtsein reguliert sich "die Natur" immer selber.
Haben alle in der 4. schon gelernt.


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Schutz der Wildschweinhorden balgen, die sich an den angebauten Feldfrüchten laben ;-)


Insbesondere auch an Maisfeldern,die umgeben von reichlich Schwarzwildeinständen, angebaut werden,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Muß denn so viel gefischt werden?
> 
> Muß Dorsch für "Jedermann" verfügbar sein ? Muss es sich lohnen bis zum Export?


Nein.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Frage an den privaten Angler : Warum musst Du 100 Heringe fangen?


Wenn ich 100 Heringe fange,ist danach Schluß ist für ein ganzes Jahr,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Quelle Blinker Sonderheft Dorsch Nr. 43 das hatte ich mir als Jungangler gekauft (das muß 1985 gewesen sein


Das hab ich auch noch.
 Laichdorschfischerei hätte immer schon für alle untersagt sein müssen.

Schon als 15jähriger,beim Anblick der dicken Bäuche der Dorsche :
 hier Kotzsmilie einsetzen.

Ich glaube, ganz grundsätzlich ist heute das vorbehaltlose "sich bedienen" an "der Natur" ,die schon lange keine mehr ist,dazu spielen wir Menschen in die von uns verursachten Verhältnisse zu sehr hinein,nicht mehr möglich.

Wenn "wir" es nicht schaffen, von Ideologien wegzukommen und eine als Kollektiv akzeptierbare und gleichzeitig nachhaltige Strategie zu entwickeln, wird sich alles, was "alle" gemocht und gewertschätzt haben,verabschieden.


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2021)

Einige Strandangelabende werden in diesem Jahr noch anstehen.........ob es mir wohl gelingt wenigstens noch einmal das aktuelle Baglimit zu erreichen?

Seit Feb.2020 zog ich bis auf eine Ausnahme nur Platten ans Land, gehe stark davon aus, das sich DAS nicht mehr ändern wird bis 2022..........

Aber die Zahlen von Astacus zeigen mir wie überflüssig dieser Trööt (und so viele Andere) wären, hätten wir noch diese Fischbestände wie damals...........

Ok,..........ist wohl vorbei

gruß degl


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2021)

Es ist erschreckend- nicht wie es um den Dorschbestand steht, sondern das Angler hier Argumente bringen, die nicht einmal im Ansatz nur den Tatsachen bzw. den wissenschaftlichen Standards entsprechen. Was soll das? Argumente für unsere Gegner veröffentlichen?

Bleiben wir bei den Fakten. Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob Angler vor 40 Jahren einen großen (Laich-) Dorsch gefangen haben. Es geht immer und ausschließlich um die Gesamtentnahme. Fange ich den Fisch im November oder Dezember wird er im Folgejahr im Februar noch laichen, nachdem er bereits in meiner Bratpfanne gelandet ist? Zweifel sollten angebracht sein.

Die Entnahme von Dorschen während der Laichzeit in den typischen Laichgründen durch Angler ist so gering, dass eine vollständige Schließung der Freizeitfischerei als nicht notwendige Maßnahme erscheint. Die mit Abstand wichtigste direkte Auswirkung der Freizeitfischerei auf die Reproduktion des Dorsches ist die Entnahme von Elterntieren aus dem Laicherbestand. Diese ist jedoch so gering, dass messbare Auswirkung auf die Bestandsentwicklung bis heute nicht nachgewiesen werden können.

Die linear errechneten Anglerfänge von Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee lagen in den Monaten Februar und März 2017 bei 88 Tonnen und 2018 bei 76 Tonnen. Die räumliche Auflösung der verfügbaren Daten zu den Entnahmen der Freizeitfischerei reicht nicht aus, um eine genaue Darstellung der Anglerfänge in den Laichgebieten darzustellen. Da die Anglerfänge auf den Hochseeangelschiffen im Durchschnitt 30 Prozent der Anglerfänge ausmachen, lag die Fangmenge in den typischen Laichgründen bei rund 20 Tonnen, vorausgesetzt alle Hochseeangelschiffe würden immer die Laichgründe anfahren. 20 Tonnen auf einen Bestand von 21.000 Tonnen macht einen Anteil von ca. 0,1% aus. Eine Schonzeit für Dorsche für Angler ist selbst in der Wissenschaft umstritten.

Übrigens: weder die Berufsfischerei noch die Freizeitfischerei stellen eine Bedrohung für einen Nutzfischbestand dar, wenn die Entnahmemengen für die Bestände insgesamt nach international abgestimmten Prinzipien festgesetzt werden. Dies gilt auch für die Fischbestände der westlichen Ostsee, die trotz des größeren Einflusses der Umweltbedingungen in diesem Brackwassermeer bei einer nachhaltigen Nutzung durch den Menschen grundsätzlich ausreichend produktiv sind. Leider wurden diese Prinzipien von der Fischereilobby und am Ende von der Politik missachtet. 

Warum ist eine Laichschonzeit für die Fischerei wichtig bzw. für Angler NICHT erforderlich?

Gucken wir uns die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zum Dorschfang an, so gibt es keine Studie zu den Auswirkungen von Anglern auf das Laichgeschäft der Dorsche. Bei der Fischerei verhält es sich hingegen anders. Es geht jedoch auch dort NICHT um die Entnahme von Dorschen, sondern ausschließlich um die Störung des Laichgeschäftes.

Bis zum Jahr 2015 lag die Laichschonzeit über viele Jahre im April und damit außerhalb der wichtigsten Laichaktivitäten. Im Jahr 2016 wurde ein starker Jahrgang produziert, während die Jahrgänge 2017 und 2018 trotz Laichschonzeit sehr schwach ausfielen. Da der starke 2016er Jahrgang zu einer positiven Bestandsentwicklung für 2019 führte, wurde die Laichschonzeit im Jahr 2019 nicht fortgeführt, obwohl die Nachwuchsproduktion der letzten Jahre weiter schwach ausfiel.

Laichschonzeiten sind ein in vielen Managementgebieten eingeführtes und bewährtes Mittel der Bewirtschaftung kommerziell genutzter mariner Fischbestände. Sie können mit verschiedenen Zielen eingeführt worden sein*. In der Ostsee zielen die meisten Dorschfischereien auf Vorlaich- oder Laichaggregationen.* Verschiedene Untersuchungen (nur zur Fischerei, nicht Angler!) außerhalb der Ostsee haben gezeigt, dass Dorsch (bzw. Kabeljau) an den Laichplätzen ein hochritualisiertes Paarungsverhalten zeigt, das z. B. deutliche Verhaltensunterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern, Tag und Nacht sowie territoriales Verhalten umfasst. Die Fischerei auf Laichaggregationen stört — jenseits der reinen Entnahme laichreifer Tiere - das Laichgeschäft, vertreibt die laichenden Fische und kann dann zu einer geringeren Nachwuchsproduktion führen. Bei gesunden Beständen, die trotz Fischereiaktivitäten ausreichend Nachwuchs produzieren, kann dies kompensiert werden. Beim westlichen Dorsch ist das derzeitige Problem aber genau die sehr schwache Rekrutierung. Eine Schonzeit während der Hauptlaichzeit trägt dazu bei, dieses Problem zu beheben, z.B. durch mehr befruchtete Eier und weniger fehlgebildete Larven. Das Ziel der Laichschonzeit ist also nicht primär die Reduzierung der Entnahmemenge, sondern die Sicherstellung eines ungestörten und damit möglichst erfolgreichen Laichgeschäfts. Die Einführung der Schonzeit für Angler ab 2022 hat also entweder die Begrenzung der Entnahmemenge und nicht den Schutz der Laichdorsche als Ziel oder es wurden von der Politik einmal mehr wissenschaftliche Studien bei der Festlegung von Beschränkungen für die Freizeitfischerei bewusst missachtet, um Fangmengen der Angler zu reduzieren und die Quote der Fischerei zu erhöhen. So auch in 2022, denn die Quote wurde entgegen der Empfehlung der Kommission um mehr als 100 Tonnen bzw. rund 20% erhöht. Diese (Beifang-) Quote reicht jedoch nicht aus, um die Plattfischquoten auszufischen. Was wird also passieren? Dorsche werden illegal über Bord geworfen und sind dem Bestand verloren. Aber hier wird über härtere Maßnahmen bei Anglern diskutiert. Echt unglaublich!

Um die Ursachen für die Bestandsentwicklung mal grafisch darzustellen (mit offiziellen Zahlen von ICES und nicht aus dem Internet oder Angelzeitschriften), anbei mal zwei Bilder gemäß ICES 2021.

Gerne darf jeder meine Aussagen mit wissenschaftlich haltbaren Fakten widerlegen- oder er möge für immer schweigen, DANKE! Definitiv werde ich mich nicht zu persönlichen Meinungen oder dem Bauchgefühl einiger User äußeren, doch diese Klarstellung war in meinen Augen einfach mal erforderlich. Noch eine Anmerkung zu natürlichen Fressfeinden. Es ist definitiv falsch, diese in Bestandsberechnungen nicht zu berücksichtigen. Es gibt jedoch weltweit nur eine Bestandsberechnung, bei der ein integrated Assessment angewendet wird. Für die Ostsee soll dieses zeitnah eingeführt werden.

Hier noch die Grafiken, die die Ursache deutlich aufzeigt:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da tragen die Schuld aber die Leute, die dann die unmäßigen Quoten festgesetzt haben.
> 
> Angler dürften das eher nicht gewesen sein.


Diese *kleinliche* Feilschere nach der persönlichen Schuld der Gruppen hilft hier nicht weiter und ist nicht zielführend.
Der Bestand ist "im Eimer" und leider müssen* Alle *zur Zeit abstrichen machen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Oktober 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du aber unsachlich. Das klingt ja wie ein Junge aus dem Kindergarten.


Echt? Sicher, dass diese Fänge (wenn es denn WIRKLICH Robbenopfer sind!? aus der Ostsee stammen??!
Kannst Du guten Gewissens behaupten, dass das Robbenopfer sind? Teils schon enthäutet??? Weil die Robben ja nicht so auf Haut stehen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Oktober 2021)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung von der Fischerei um Bornholm hast würde ich lieber meinen Mund halten und der Vergleich mit Trump ist auch unangemessen.


Ach ja ich war nur 7 Mal auf Bornholm, also bin ich natürlich VOLLIG AHNUNSLOS


----------



## Windfinder (22. Oktober 2021)

Fakt ist, wir tragen alle eine Mitschuld an der aktuellen Situation. Und solange wir uns streiten wer nun der Hauptverantwortliche ist, oder wer die besseren Argumente hat und wir nicht anfangen uns selbst zu reflektieren wird sich nie was ändern! Das ganze läuft nur daraus hinaus, dass wir den nächsten Bestand ausrotten!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Hier kommt ein weiterer Kommentar zum Thema.
> 
> Diesmal kommentiert* Mathias Fuhrmann vom Team Boddenangeln:*
> 
> ...



...Teilzitat Ende.

Warum fischt man - wenn es dem Dorsch nicht gut geht - "*zahlreiche gute Dorsche*" bis zum Winter?

Sieht so "verantwortungsvolles Handeln" aus?

Das klingt für mich paradox - man selbst entnimmt zahlreiche Dorsche und schiebt die Hauptschuld anderen zu .

Gerne, aber die "zahlreichen, guten Dorsche" liegen nun in der Truhe der ( wahrscheinlich auch "zahlreichen" Guidinggäste? )

Verrückt.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum fischt man - wenn es dem Dorsch nicht gut geht - "*zahlreiche gute Dorsche*" im Winter?


da steht aber "*bis zum Winter", nicht im Winter*


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich paradox - man selbst entnimmt zahlreiche Dorsche und schiebt die Hauptschuld anderen zu .


Klingt für mich nicht paradox, eher nach Tatsache.

Die von Bodden-Angeln entnommenen Fische dürfte in der Gesamtmenge kaum eine Rolle spielen.

Es geht halt eher um die Einstellung an sich.

Mit dem Argument:  "Die anderen sind ja noch viel schlimmer" , macht man sich es ziemlich leicht.

Wenn keiner den Anfang macht, bewegt sich nichts.

Bodden-Angeln würde ich aber keine Vorwürfe machen.  Die handeln ganz legal und befriedigen nur die Nachfrage der Gäste.
Wenn diese sich nicht freiwillig mäßigen, warum sollte Bodden-Angeln dann auf die Einnahmen verzichten und zuschauen, wie BF und der Rest munter weiter den Bestand dezimiert?

Als weißer Ritter darf man sich dann allerdings auch nicht fühlen.



Windfinder schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wir tragen alle eine Mitschuld an der aktuellen Situation.


Wobei der Anteil der Mitschuld je nach Individuum schon extrem unterschiedlich ist.

Ich vermute mal, dass die Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler nur extrem selten oder überhaupt nicht auf Ostseedorsche angelt.

Aber mittelbar hat natürlich jeder Einwohner über die Umwelteinflüsse nen gewissen Anteil.

Die Hauptschuld würde ich allerdings der Politik zuweisen, die eben nicht rechtzeitig effektive Maßnahmen ergriffen hat.


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass die Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler nur extrem selten oder überhaupt nicht auf Ostseedorsche angelt.


Ich gehe mindestens einmal die Woche auf Dorsch. Und die Anglerschaft soll sich an mir orientieren. so lautet zumindest das Motto des Anglerboards.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
es ist ein trauriges Thema welches uns Angler angehen wird in 2022 und gleichzeitig hier diverse Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat.
Insgesamt halte ich mich gerne raus aus diverse private Meinungen einiger User und dass soll auch so weiter bleiben. Ich sehe jedoch eine gravierendere Zukunft allgemein dem Fischbestand in der Ostsee und der Angelei entgegen. Wenn der Dorsch nun in der westlichen Ostsee nicht mehr aktiv, regulär gefischt werden darf bzw. mit weitreichenden Einschränkungen, werden die großen Schleppnetzfischer weiter in andere Regionen ausweichen und die Dorsche holen, die sie brauchen. Und schon verliert die Ostsee bzw. der gesamte Dorschbestand seine Möglichkeit sich wieder aufzubauen. Eigentlich müsste die Angelei mit Schleppnetzen unterbunden werden. Egal ob vor Norwegen, zwischen GB und Deutschland oder anderen Teilen der Ost-/ Nordsee um wirklich in ca. 10 Jahren sagen zu können, dass sich ein befischwarer Bestand wieder ergeben hat. Des Weiteren wird der vorhandene Fischbestand (Platte, Mefo, etc) stark reduziert werden, so dass wir heute zwar von dem Dorsch sprechen, in eine paar Jahren ( ich denke ca. 10 Jahre) von Platte, Mefo und co. Ich war gerade in Langend und die Plattenfänge waren katastrophal gewesen und das nicht nur bei mir. Warum ich so denke bei einem sehr stark reduzierten Bestand an Dorsch gerade? Ganz einfach: Beispiele sehe ich z.B. wie die Fischerei auf Quappen in den 80/ 90 Jahre stattfand. Heute bekommt man 1 gute Quappe bei 10 mal fahren. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr. Genauso die Auswirkungen aufs Zander / Hechtangeln direkt in Stralsund. Welche Fänge wurden in den 80/ 90 und Beginn der 20 Jahre hervorgeholt und jetzt muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht als Schneider nach hause fährt. Mefo- Fischerei allgemein war ohnehin schon der Fisch der 1000 Würfe aber ohne die effektive Aufzucht und die Schaffung von geeigneten Laichgebieten inkl Schutzwirkungen wie in DK, wäre nach meiner Ansicht selbst die Mefo als jetzt da, wo wir heute mit dem Dorsch stehen.

Was sich in den Köpfen der Angler (insbesondere der Deutschen) ändern muss ist der Neid auf Andere, die Gier nach mehr sowie die Einstellung zu der Naturverbundenheit. Andere Länder geben prima Beispiele wie ein effektives Zusammenspiel zwischen Mensch und Fisch sein könnte. Die selbsternannten Tierrechtler / Schützer etc. hätten in Länder wie NL, DK, Norwegen, Schweden, GB und Co nicht so eine Lobby wie sie es in Deutschland haben. Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.

Insgesamt sollten alle Angler Sinnvoll agieren und auch Respekt zeigen gegenüber anderen Anglern, dem Lebensmittel Fisch und sich hinterfragen um etwas zu verbessern.

Bleibt gesund!

Gruß Kleinerkarpfen


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Was sich in den Köpfen der Angler (insbesondere der Deutschen) ändern muss ist der Neid auf Andere, die Gier nach mehr sowie die Einstellung zu der Naturverbundenheit. Andere Länder geben prima Beispiele wie ein effektives Zusammenspiel zwischen Mensch und Fisch sein könnte. Die selbsternannten Tierrechtler / Schützer etc. hätten in Länder wie NL, DK, Norwegen, Schweden, GB und Co nicht so eine Lobby wie sie es in Deutschland haben. Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.


Die haben in den Ländern wenig zu sagen, weil man dort viel leichter zum Angeln und ja auch zu der Jagd kommt. Dort kann jeder halt einfach mal angeln, wenn man möchte, geht man halt los ans Meer und gut ist. Jeder hat mal Spaß damit, deswegen gibt es dort auch genügend Leute mit Verständnis. Der Neid ist in den Ländern genauso ausgeprägt und auch dort gibt Gierlappen, die alles einpacken.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Der Neid ist in den Ländern genauso ausgeprägt und auch dort gibt Gierlappen, die alles einpacken.


ich kann jetzt nur für die Niederlande sprechen und auch nur vom Süßwasser, mit den Gierlappen, die alles einpacken gebe ich dir recht, allerdings fahren die alle eigenartigerweise Autos mit Kennzeichen aus der BRD, in fast 30 Jahren habe ich noch keinen Holländer gesehen der auch nur eine Schuppe mitgenommen hat, heißt nicht das es die nicht gibt, aber sehr selten.


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt nur für die Niederlande sprechen und auch nur vom Süßwasser, mit den Gierlappen, die alles einpacken gebe ich dir recht, allerdings fahren die alle eigenartigerweise Autos mit Kennzeichen aus der BRD, in fast 30 Jahren habe ich noch keinen Holländer gesehen der auch nur eine Schuppe mitgenommen hat, heißt nicht das es die nicht gibt, aber sehr selten.


Ja, aber dann kennst du nicht die Holländer, die im Sommer an den Molen Vendsyssels stehen und Makrelen und Hornhechte farmen. Ist esin den Niederlanden überhaupt erlaubt Fische im Süsswasser zu entnehmen?


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann kennst du nicht die Holländer, die im Sommer an den Molen Vendsyssels stehen und Makrelen und Hornhechte farmen.


stimmt deswegen schrieb ich ja Süßwasser.


rippi schrieb:


> Ist esin den Niederlanden überhaupt erlaubt Fische im Süsswasser zu entnehmen?


bis auf ein paar ausnahmen ist es erlaubt


----------



## Waidbruder (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke in Holland isst man wenn dann Meeresfisch. Kann ich geschmacklich nachvollziehen...


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2021)

Ojeh.......wann hätte "die Politik" denn Handeln sollen?

Aus meiner Sicht zu einer Zeit als das Problem nur von Wenigen wahrgenommen wurde und das war schon vor über 15 Jahre der Fall........

Und das "Gezeter" hätte seinerzeit keiner ausgehalten, genau wie jetzt nicht..........

Und ob Kein Dorsch mehr da ist, oder ob man keinen(oder nur einen)  fängt..............bleibt für mich das "Gleiche/Selbe"

Schade ist nur, das wenn der Plan aufgeht, ich mglw. zu alt oder zu gebrechlich bin um mich dann noch an den Strand zu stellen...............

gruß degl


----------



## Wollebre (22. Oktober 2021)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Im Kleinen Belt in DK war es genauso traurig. Das schon vor 20-25 Jahre.... Hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht nur noch Dorsche um das Schonmaß am Haken zu haben... Auch Plattfische sind in der Zeit weniger geworden. Überall im Küstenbereich Stellnetze. Wenn man Nachts mit dem Schiff unterwegs war, mußte man höllisch aufpassen die kleinen schwarzen Fahnen zu sehen, um da nicht mit der Schraube rein zu geraten.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Oktober 2021)

Erschreckend finde ich das die Politik erst handelt wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, wenn man überlegt das 2020 nicht mal ein Dreißigstel der Fangmenge von 1963 angelandet worden ist, ist das mehr als traurig.

Es steht außer Frage das der Komerzielle Fischfang der Hauptverursacher ist.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


>



Meiner Meinung nach hätte schon Ende der 90ziger der Komerzielle Fischfang stärker gekürzt werden müssen.

Wenn man als Angler Waidgerecht fischt, sollte man meiner Meinung nach Fische die am laichen sind schonen (nicht nur Dorsche) 
egal wie groß die Auswirkungen auf den Bestand sind.

Aber was wir auch diskutieren ein weiterso kann es auch nicht sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Oktober 2021)

Wie ist das in der Ostsee mit dem Plankton? 
Müste nicht das verstärkte Planktonaufkommen nicht für ein erhötes aufkommen gewisser Arten führe n?  Kleinfische, Muscheln und sonstige Profiteure, welche wiederum Nahrung für grössere Arten sind?  Gibts dazu Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Diese *kleinliche* Feilschere nach der persönlichen Schuld der Gruppen hilft hier nicht weiter und ist nicht zielführend.
> Der Bestand ist "im Eimer" und leider müssen* Alle *zur Zeit abstrichen machen!


Das ist nicht nur zielführend, sondern zwingend erforderlich! Ohne die Ursache zu benennen, kann man auch keine Lösung finden. Das ist doch genau das Problem.

Der Bestand ist nicht im Eimer, es sind noch Millionen von Dorschen in der Ostsee. Wenn man manche Beiträge hier so liest, dann könnte man das Gefühl bekommen, wir retten hier die zwei Dorsche und müssen die auf die Arche Noah bringen. Der Dorsch ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht, sondern überfischt- und das nicht durch Angler. Warum eigentlich ein Baglimit von 1 Dorsch? Der durchschnittliche Fang beträgt doch nur 0,8 Dorsche/ Angler/Tag. Also kein Problem? Doch, das Ziel dahinter ist nicht den einzelnen Angler zu beschränken, sondern die Zahl der Angler zu reduzieren ("lohnt sich nicht, komme nicht mehr an die Ostsee"). So werden die Fänge der Angler reduziert und am Ende bleibt mittelfristig mehr Quote für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Kutter weg, Bootsvermieter weg bedeutet doch, dass die Anglerfänge dauerhaft reduziert werden und am Ende - in der Ostsee gilt das MSYPrinzip - bleibt mehr  für die Schleppnetzfischer.

Alle müssen Abstriche machen? Du hättest Deinen Platz in der Politik sicher und könntest wirklich eine erfolgreiche Karriere in Berlin oder Brüssel anstreben. Mit Deiner Denkweise hätte ich einen Topvorschlag, wie Du diese Karriere pushen könntest. Wie? CO² ist das Stichwort. Alle müssen zur Zeit Abstriche machen ist ja Dein Motto, ob Verursacher oder nicht. Mit Deinen Vorschlägen zum Dorsch würde die CO² Lösung dann vermutlich auch ein Verbot für Fahrräder beinhalten. Bei der Produktion von Fahrrädern entsteht schließlich CO², ob messbare Auswirkungen oder nicht, spielt in Deinen Lösungsvorschlägen ja keine Rolle. Soll ich Dir einen Kontakt in die Politik vermitteln? Dir steht eine steile Karriere bevor, lass diese Chance nicht einfach liegen!


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ach ja ich war nur 7 Mal auf Bornholm, also bin ich natürlich VOLLIG AHNUNSLOS


Dadurch hast Du im Thema Dorsch jetzt welche Kompetenz? Ich war rund 15 x auf Bornholm, sind meine Beiträge also doppelt so gut wie Deine? Frage für einen Freund....


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> da steht aber "*bis zum Winter", nicht im Winter*



Korrigiert - Danke 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2021)

Nun wird es für mich seltsam - ist der Dorsch nun Existenz-bedroht oder "nur" überfischt?

Was war mit dem sogn. Kipp-Punkt? 

Gerade wird es kurios - eine Verschwörung gegen Angler , um die Schleppnetzer zu belohnen ?

Echt?

Verschwörungstheorie - oder Faktum - oder vielleicht "nur" falsche Annahmen wg. fehlerhaften Zahlen?

Wenn die "Gegenseite" falsche Annahmen macht - dann hat die "gute Anglerseite" die Richtigen Zahlen.

Wo kommen denn die Annahmen her - gibt es da Untersuchungen zu - Zählungen, inspektionen von Einfahrenden Angelbooten ?

Wurde tausenden Anglern in die Fischkisten geschaut?

R.S.

P.S: Ich finde auch die Aussage von dem Guidingunternehmen zumindest merkwürdig.

Wenn man von "Angler"n spricht und selber Geld mit den Ausfahrten verdient - dann ist man doch Berufsfischer?!

Gibt es da Zahlen zu , wieviele Ausfahrten ( je mehr desto besser vllt. jeden Tag? )mit wievielen Gästen wieviel Kilo "Edelfisch" in die Truhen der Gäste brachten?

Das sind doch keine vergleibaren "Angler", das ist ein Fischerei-Unternehmen!?

Will Niemanden angreifen- aber das ist doch kein "Angeln" im Sinne von ich fahre paar mal mit dem Bötchen und fange meine 5 Dorsche ?


----------



## Windfinder (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Klingt für mich nicht paradox, eher nach Tatsache.
> 
> ...


Bei uns in Kühlungsborn musste teilweise ne Stunde anstehen um sein Boot slippen zu können.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



Windfinder schrieb:


> Bei uns in Kühlungsborn musste teilweise ne Stunde anstehen um sein Boot slippen zu können.


Da kann aber Bodden-Angeln nun nichts für, oder?

Die Fänge einzelner Angelboote fallen m.E. nicht ins Gewicht, die Gesamtmenge aller Freizeitfischer schon.

Natürlich könnte man man auf die Vernunft und den freiwilligen Verzicht der Freizeitfischer hoffen.

Das ist aber schon im Binnenland oft vergeblich. Ohne Regeln und Kontrollen geht da eben nichts.

Und wenn in der Ostsee die BF weiterhin massiv mehr entnehmen dürfen als die FF, wird es auch schwer, Angler zum freiwilligen Verzicht zu bewegen.

Da hat m.E. die Politik eben falsch und zu spät reagiert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bleibt doch alle zu Hause die gegen die FF sind, Modelleisenbahn im Keller ist doch auch ein schönes Hobby…


----------



## degl (23. Oktober 2021)

..........."die Politik eben falsch und zu spät reagiert".........

Nun, nach meinem Dafür, hätte SIE überhaupt nicht reagieren brauchen.........in der "asosialen Marktwirtschaft" wird eben ausgebeutet wie es geht und daher hätte sich das Thema bald von selbst gelöst........Traurig aber vermtl.Wahr..................
Bedauerlich ist aus meiner Sicht nur die erkennbare Tatsache, das mit Steuergeldern "Ostseeweit" die Verursacher noch entschädigt werden..........

gruß degl


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nun wird es für mich seltsam - ist der Dorsch nun Existenz-bedroht oder "nur" überfischt?
> 
> Was war mit dem sogn. Kipp-Punkt?


Der westliche Ostseedorsch gilt "nur" als überfischt.  Weiter östlich sind die Bestände zusammengebrochen. Deshalb gab es für den östlichen Dorsch die Empfehlung gar nicht zu fischen, in der westlichen Ostsee seien dafür 695 Tonnen noch möglich. Die gezielte Dorschfischerei der Berufsfischer ist aber trotzdem dahin, da Dorsche als Beifang auf Plattfische so häufig sind, dass leicht mehrere hundert Tonnen zusammenkommen. Es gibt nur noch eine Beifangquote.
Bei nur überfischten Beständen kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie sich schnell wieder erholen, wenn sie geschont werden. Zusammengebrochene Bestände können das nicht oder nur noch sehr langsam. Meistens liegt es dann an den Umweltbedingungen. In der östlichen Ostsee kann sich der Dorsch wegen der Umweltverschmutzung nicht mehr erholen. Andere Dorschbestände haben es schwer, da sich die Ökosysteme an den Dorsch-freien Zustand anpassen und dessen Nische dadurch geschlossen wird.
Ob das beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ein maßgebliches Problem ist, wird heiß diskutiert. Es gibt Argumente dafür und dagegen. Für die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung seit dem letzten starken Jahrgang ging man von einer schnellen Erholung aus, die leider nicht eingetreten ist. Ein Teil der Wissenschaft und besonders die für die Quote zuständigen Forscher lehnen den Kipp-Punkt ab. Die schwache Reproduktion der Dorsche trotz angeblich wachsender Bestände war dazu aber im Widerspruch. Für die Quote 2022 mussten die Modelle deshalb stark angepasst und die Bestände nach unten korrigiert werden. Ob das so korrekt ist, können uns nur die Entwicklungen der nächsten Jahre sicher zeigen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2021)

Laichzeit - leider gibt´s keinen "Doppeldaumen" - daher hier der Zweite 

Was wären denn Deiner Meinung nach die sinnvollsten Maßnahmen, um das beste herauszuholen ( im Hinblick auf zukünftige nachhaltige Nutzung )?

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2021)

Für die Quote 2022 mussten die Modelle deshalb stark angepasst und die Bestände nach unten korrigiert werden. Ob das so korrekt ist, können uns nur die Entwicklungen der nächsten Jahre sicher zeigen.

Da haben aber alle die letzten Jahre ,schon tief und fest geschlafen,
also was soll man da noch groß erwarten ?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Oktober 2021)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur zielführend, sondern zwingend erforderlich! Ohne die Ursache zu benennen, kann man auch keine Lösung finden. Das ist doch genau das Problem.
> 
> Der Bestand ist nicht im Eimer, es sind noch Millionen von Dorschen in der Ostsee. Wenn man manche Beiträge hier so liest, dann könnte man das Gefühl bekommen, wir retten hier die zwei Dorsche und müssen die auf die Arche Noah bringen. Der Dorsch ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht, sondern überfischt- und das nicht durch Angler. Warum eigentlich ein Baglimit von 1 Dorsch? Der durchschnittliche Fang beträgt doch nur 0,8 Dorsche/ Angler/Tag. Also kein Problem? Doch, das Ziel dahinter ist nicht den einzelnen Angler zu beschränken, sondern die Zahl der Angler zu reduzieren ("lohnt sich nicht, komme nicht mehr an die Ostsee"). So werden die Fänge der Angler reduziert und am Ende bleibt mittelfristig mehr Quote für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Kutter weg, Bootsvermieter weg bedeutet doch, dass die Anglerfänge dauerhaft reduziert werden und am Ende - in der Ostsee gilt das MSYPrinzip - bleibt mehr  für die Schleppnetzfischer.
> 
> ...


Wow, selten so ein Unsinn gelesen von jemandem, der seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen nicht ändern will und die Schuld
a. nur bei anderen sieht und 
b. die Änderungen nur von anderen erwartet

Und der Bestand* IST im Eimer,* natürlich sind noch Millionen da aber wieviel *sollten denn da sein für einen gesunden Bestand? 
Das 5-fache oder das 10fache?*
Es ist zur Zeit doch völlig irrelevant, es ist so wie ich schon mal schrieb, wir streiten uns zur Zeit darüber ob der Dorschbestand klinisch tot oder doch schon hirntot ist 
Wenn wir wirklich Pech haben, ist der Bestand so geschädigt, dass er sich selbst durch eine Totalschonung nicht so schnell wieder erholt( wenn überhaupt), so wie es mit dem Kabeljaubestand in Neufundland war, ein Bestand der selbst in mehreren Jahrzehnten nicht mehr auf die Beine kam, nachdem er rücksichtslos über alle Maßen aus geräubert wurde.
Wieviel haben den in den letzten Jahren denn wirklich* ständig* das erlaubte Bag-Limit erreicht? Leute seid ehrlich! Ich vermute mal die wenigsten.
Die Frage nach dem Verursacher ist zur Zeit doch wirklich obsolet wenn eigentlich KEINER was fängt.
Und falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast: Auch die Berufsfischer haben für 2022 *keine* echte Dorschquote mehr, es ist also völlig egal für wen potentiell mehr Dorsche übrig bleiben.
Weder ist Dorsch für alle da, noch hat irgendjemand die Lizenz sie in wirtschaftlich relevanten Mengen zu fangen, auch die Schleppnetzfischer nicht !


----------



## buttweisser (23. Oktober 2021)

Du bist ganz schön schräg drauf. Komm nur mal wieder runter.


----------



## steffen78 (24. Oktober 2021)

Um was zu retten muss mal paar Jahre ein komplettes dorschverbot her(ohne beifangquote). Und dann müssen große schonbezirke errichtet werden wo keiner fischen darf. Und trotz oder gerade wegen dieser notwendigen Lösung sollte doch mal die wahrheit auf den tisch- die große Netzfischerei hat die Ostsee leer gefischt und nicht die angler!!! Soviel beifänger/haken kannst gar nicht an deine Montage machen das man auf die Anzahl fische kommt die im schleppnetz landen... da hilft auch keine Diplomatie: die große Fischerei hat das verschuldet!!! Und das muss auch so in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden!


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wow, selten so ein Unsinn gelesen von jemandem, der seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen nicht ändern will und die Schuld
> a. nur bei anderen sieht und
> b. die Änderungen nur von anderen erwartet
> 
> ...


Tja, Fakten sind für Dich also Unsinn? Das merkt man an Deinen Beiträgen, die einfach von der IST-Situation und von Fakten befreit sind. Der Dorschbestand ist weder klinisch noch hirntot. Es wird ein wenig dramatisch dargestellt, insbesondere von Prof. Möllmann und seinem Team in Bezug auf den Kipppunkt. Leider haben viele diesen Bericht gelesen und die kritischen Gegenstimmen von renommierten Wissenschaftlern ausgeblendet. 

Hast Du Dich mal damit beschäftigt wie diese Wissenschaftler die Fangmengen der Angler berechnen? Ich war zur Podiumsdiskussion im Kieler Landtag und konnte live erleben, wie ein Wissenschaftler sich um Kopf und Kragen redet- und dabei nur Blödsinn von sich gibt. Ein Wissenschaftler rief mich dazu an und sagte dazu "eine Schande für die Wissenschaft".






Aber Du scheints ja auf alles eine Antwort zu haben. Der 2016er Jahrgang hatte 2017 als "einjährige" eine Größe von >80.000 Tonnen (siehe ICES Advice 2018). Wo sind diese Dorsche geblieben? Bin auf Deine Antwort gespannt.

Zu Deiner tollen Aussage zum Erreichen des Baglimits möchte ich noch anmerken/wiederholen, dass der durchschnittliche Fang bei 0,8 Dorschen pro Tag/ Angler liegt. Ich habe Zugriff auf Daten von den Hochseeangelschiffen in Ostholstein und MVP. Die Kapitäne führen Fangbücher und siehe da- 2014 waren die durchschnittlichen Fänge schlechter als 2020 und 2021. Deine Erklärung? Hirntot und dann reanimiert? Ich habe mal von Wissenschaftlern gelernt, dass über die Fänge von Anglern keine Rückschlüsse auf den Bestand gezogen werden können. Du kannst das also? Wir Angler fangen aktuell Jungdorsch wie noch nie zuvor! Interessiert niemanden, gibt ja keinen laut Wissenschaft.

Übrigens hätten wir einem Dorschfangverbot für Angler zugestimmt, wenn es ein Schleppnetzverbot in der Ostsee gegeben hätte. So wird aber der Dorschbestand weiter vernichtet- und sicherlich nicht durch deine tollen Kommentare hier gerettet. 

Was machst Du aktiv für den Dorschbestand (außer als anonyme Person faktenbefreite Beiträge im Internet zu schreiben) ? Setzt Du Dich zum Beispiel bei der Politik für ein Schleppnetzverbot ein? Oder für ein Zero-catch bei der Fischerei? Ich stehe im ständigen Austausch mit der Wissenschaft und der Politik auf Landes, Bundes- und Europäischer Ebene. Hier kämpfe ich - gemeinsam mit anderen NGOs - für ein Schleppnetzverbot. Denn nur dadurch sehe ich mittelfristig eine Chance auf Erholung der Dorschbestände. So wurde wieder einmal entgegen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung eine zu hohe Quote festgelegt, dazu kommen die illegalen Rückwürfe, um die Plattfischquote auszufischen. Das wird den Dorschbestand vernichten, nicht die letzten paar Meeresangler. Zudem werden von der Fischerei nur wirtschaftlich sinnvolle Dorsche entnommen bei der geringen Quote. Ich denke (nach Rücksprache mit Fachleuten) die Fischerei wird in 2022 um die 10.000 Tonnen Dorschbestand vernichten. Wir bösen Angler mit unseren 100 Tonnen. Wir sind echt gemein und zerstören die Natur und die Bestände. Immerhin stellt uns das BfN auf eine Stufe mit der Schleppnetzfischerei. Leider machen das hier auch "Angler".


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Oktober 2021)

edit by Mod: so bitte nicht 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zu Deiner tollen Aussage zum Erreichen des Baglimits möchte ich noch anmerken/wiederholen, dass der durchschnittliche Fang bei 0,8 Dorschen pro Tag/ Angler liegt. Ich habe Zugriff auf Daten von den Hochseeangelschiffen in Ostholstein und MVP. Die Kapitäne führen Fangbücher und siehe da- 2014 waren die durchschnittlichen Fänge schlechter als 2020 und 2021. Deine Erklärung? Hirntot und dann reanimiert?


Falls Du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, wir schreiben das Jahr 2021 und besprechen das Fangjahr 2022!
Die angeblich so guten Jungfischbestände von 2016 sind *offensichtlich weg!* Völlig unabhängig davon ob das die Angler oder die Profis als Vernichter waren! Tatsche ist doch, dass von den Kutteranglern doch so gut wie nichts an Dorsch  gefangen wird!
Und dass die Angler bei den ach so guten Jungfischbeständen von 2020 und 2021 nun "räubern", also Fischen von 20-40 cm ist doch auch nicht wirklich was Du willst, oder?
Was wir bräuchten wäre zumindest 2-3 erfolgreiche Jahrgänge, die über die Mindestmaßgröße  hinauskommen, aber  diese Jahrgänge sind weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Das lässt sich nicht weg diskutieren!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

Der 2016er Jahrgang ist längst ausgefischt, dass wird ja wohl keiner bestreiten.
Die Frage bleibt immer noch unbeantwortet.
Wo kommen die vielen Jungfische her, wenn es doch nur diesen einen Jahrgang gibt?


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hier kämpfe ich - gemeinsam mit anderen NGOs - für ein Schleppnetzverbot.


Dafür gebührt Dir und den anderen Dank und Respekt, egal ob man nun Dorschangler ist oder nicht.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Übrigens hätten wir einem Dorschfangverbot für Angler zugestimmt, wenn es ein Schleppnetzverbot in der Ostsee gegeben hätte.


Das kann ich menschlich durchaus verstehen.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das wird den Dorschbestand vernichten,


Also sind die Prognosen der Wissenschaft doch nicht übertrieben, obwohl die Angler Jungdorsch fangen wie nie zuvor?

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass nicht nur Du dich irrst. 

Wäre schade, wenn die Ostseedorsche das gleiche Schicksal ereilen würde wie die Kabeljaubestände vor Neufundland.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also sind die Prognosen der Wissenschaft doch nicht übertrieben, obwohl die Angler Jungdorsch fangen wie nie zuvor?


aus meiner Sicht zumindest dahingehend übertrieben, dass es angeblich nur diesen einen Jahrgang 2016 gebe.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht zumindest dahingehend übertrieben, dass es angeblich nur diesen einen Jahrgang 2016 gebe.


Es gibt Jahrgänge nach 2016, die sind leider viel schwächer als 2016. Die letzten beiden Jahre waren wieder etwas besser, aber nicht gut genug um den Bestand langfristig auf einem guten Niveau zu halten. Um zu den Verhältnissen vor dem Baglimit zurückzukehren, muss deutlich mehr und vor allem regelmäßig Nachwuchs hoch kommen. Der 2016 Jahrgang stellt momentan den größten Anteil an geschlechtsreifen Fischen und braucht dringend eine zumindest ebenbürtige Ablösung.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Laichzeit - leider gibt´s keinen "Doppeldaumen" - daher hier der Zweite
> 
> Was wären denn Deiner Meinung nach die sinnvollsten Maßnahmen, um das beste herauszuholen ( im Hinblick auf zukünftige nachhaltige Nutzung )?
> 
> R.S.


Vielen Dank! 
Ich finde den Punkt von Anglerdemo sehr gut, die eigenen Einschränkungen mit Forderungen and andere Nutzer zu verknüpfen.
Am Wichtigsten ist dass sich die Fehler der letzten ungefähr fünf Jahre nicht noch ein Mal wiederholen, keine überzogenen Quoten, keine Erhöhung der Fischerei wegen einzelnen guten Jahrgängen, sondern auf eine langfristige und stabile Erholung der Bestände setzen und erst dann die Fischerei reaktivieren.


----------



## Rheinangler (25. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wow, selten so ein Unsinn gelesen von jemandem, der seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen nicht ändern will und die Schuld
> a. nur bei anderen sieht und
> b. die Änderungen nur von anderen erwartet
> 
> ...


......Ich möchte hier jetzt mal eine Lanze brechen:
Anglerdemo ist mit Abstand derjenige in diesem Thread, der sich am ausführlichsten und mit dem persönlichsten Einsatz für den Erhalt des Dorschbestandes und vor allem auch zugunsten der Anglerrechte eingesetzt hat und einsetzt. Er hat sich Fachwissen erarbeitet und daher auch eine sehr fundierte Meinung, die er gut erklärt auch dokumentieren kann. Die anderen Threadteilnehmer sind größtenteils bestenfalls Zuschauer und interessierte Laien - da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus, allerdings bin ich bereit mich mit den Fakten zu beschäftigen.

Deine Stellungnahme zu seinen sachlichen Ausführungen finde ich deshalb unangemessen und auch nicht fair. Wenn man sich die Statistiken, die er angehängt hatte, mit Sinn und Verstand anschaut, kapiert man eigentlich auch was er sagt und worum es geht.

Auch wenn wir alle nicht mehr viel in den letzten Jahren gefangen haben, ist es in keiner Weise zielführend die Anglerschaft noch weiter zu beschneiden.
Und darum geht es Anglerdemo doch vermutlich im Kern. Es ist nicht zielführend, es bringt nichts und es gibt auch keine moralische Verpflichtung, dass wir Angler uns hier selbst beschneiden - weil es einfach überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das Geschehen und den Erhalt des Dorschbestandes hat.

Ich halte es ebenfalls für sehr wichtig, hierauf immer wieder hinzuweisen. Ich tanze gerne bei Vollmond nachts um zwölf nackt um die Dorfeiche, wenn es den Dorschbestand retten würde - tut es aber nicht und deshalb lasse ich es bleiben.

Bei den Beschränkungen für uns Angler ist es sogar noch schlimmer. Denn die theoretische Menge die man den Anglern weg nimmt, spricht man schlussendlich der Fischereiindustrie zusätzlich zu (bzw. kürzt deren Quote nicht entsprechend mehr).

Ein großes Problem entsteht allerdings auch noch an anderer Stelle durch die Beschränkungen. Denn ob ich als Angler nichts fange oder nichts fangen darf, macht schon einen erheblichen Unterschied für die Arbeitnehmer und Kleinbetriebe an der Ostsee, die auf die Anglerschaft angewiesen sind. Da werden - ohne Sinn und Effekt - Existenzen gefährdet und vernichtet. Denn Angler die nichts fangen kommen trotzdem und kommen auch wieder. Angler die nichts fangen dürfen, kommen aber größtenteils erst garnicht.

Richtige, wirkungsvolle Maßnahmen, die allerdings auch schmerzhafteste Einschnitte für die Berufsfischerei zur Folge hätten, werden seit Jahren politisch auf EU Ebene verhindert und ausgesessen. Schon beim ersten Baglimit für die Angler wurde zu Gunsten der Berufsfischerei solange an den Maßnahmen rumgeschraubt, bis die Schonzeit für den Dorsch für die Fischereischiffe zum Teil wieder vom Tisch war.

Es wäre sehr einfach: Lasst die kommerzielle Befischung des Dorsches in der Schonzeit / in den Laichgebieten ruhen - dann erholt sich der Bestand auch wieder und die Baglimit Geschichte ist innerhalb weniger Jahre wieder vom Tisch. Und hier würde es eben auch völlig ausreichen, wenn man den Hauptverursacher limitiert. Wir Angler brauchen uns nicht solidarisch zeigen, weil wir überhaupt keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung haben. Nur ein geringer Teil der Ostsee Angler kommt überhaupt in die Nähe der Laichgebiete.

Jeder der Threadleser kann sich aber vorstellen, was passiert, wenn zig Fischtrawler Ihre Schleppnetze (offiziell vielleicht auch auf Plattfische) wochenlang "zufällig" durch die Laichgründe der Dorsche ziehen. Das ist Wahnsinn und das muss mit Nachdruck verhindert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> ch finde den Punkt von @Anglerdemo sehr gut, die eigenen Einschränkungen mit Forderungen and andere Nutzer zu verknüpfen.


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt Jahrgänge nach 2016, die sind leider viel schwächer als 2016. Die letzten beiden Jahre waren wieder etwas besser, aber nicht gut genug um den Bestand langfristig auf einem guten Niveau zu halten. Um zu den Verhältnissen vor dem Baglimit zurückzukehren, muss deutlich mehr und vor allem regelmäßig Nachwuchs hoch kommen. Der 2016 Jahrgang stellt momentan den größten Anteil an geschlechtsreifen Fischen und braucht dringend eine zumindest ebenbürtige Ablösung.


Danke Dir, es ist mir schon klar, dass die Jahrgänge nach 2016 nicht besonders gut ausgefallen sind.
Das es sie überhaupt gibt, darum ging es mir, denn allein das macht Hoffnung, denn der 16er allein kann den Bestand nicht mehr retten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

Für den Dorschbestand ist es zwar tatsächlich völlig egal, wer nun Schuld an dieser Misere hat.
Aber allein aus Angelpolitischen Gründen müssen Ross und Reiter genannt werden, da hat Anglerdemo völlig Recht.
Deshalb ist die Forderung, eigene Einschränkungen mit Forderungen anderer Nutzer zu verknüpfen absolut richtig.


----------



## Waidbruder (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre seit Jahren immer um diese Zeit an "meinen" Strand zum Bellybootangeln. All die letzten Jahre wurde ja schon darüber gesprochen wie schlecht es dem Dorsch geht. Gefangen habe ich trotzdem immer, das Limit meist nach 2 oder 3 Stunden erreicht, auch gute Dorsche, fast keine Minis. Selbst letztes Jahr noch.
Jetzt war ich letzte Woche wieder dort, mit gemischten Gefühlen... Ich fing an zu angeln und hatte nach 6 Stunden immernoch keinen einzigen Biss. Dabei blieb es dann auch.

Vielleicht war es tatsächlich nur ein schlechter Tag, ich werde es aber nicht nochmal probieren, schade.


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Falls Du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, wir schreiben das Jahr 2021 und besprechen das Fangjahr 2022!
> Die angeblich so guten Jungfischbestände von 2016 sind *offensichtlich weg!* Völlig unabhängig davon ob das die Angler oder die Profis als Vernichter waren! Tatsche ist doch, dass von den Kutteranglern doch so gut wie nichts an Dorsch  gefangen wird!
> Und dass die Angler bei den ach so guten Jungfischbeständen von 2020 und 2021 nun "räubern", also Fischen von 20-40 cm ist doch auch nicht wirklich was Du willst, oder?
> Was wir bräuchten wäre zumindest 2-3 erfolgreiche Jahrgänge, die über die Mindestmaßgröße  hinauskommen, aber  diese Jahrgänge sind weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Das lässt sich nicht weg diskutieren!


Ich fasse Deinen Beitrag mal zusammen. Die Historie (Entwicklung der Bestände) gilt nicht, die Ursache wie 80.000 Tonnen Dorsch verschwunden sind, ist auch egal, aber mit 2 oder 3 guten Jahrgängen retten wir den Dorsch.

Wenn wir die Ursache für den Verlust von 80.000 Tonnen Dorsch nicht kennen- warum sollte sich das also bei 2 oder 3 guten Jahrgängen nicht wiederholen? 

Wenn wir die Historie nicht beachten müssen, warum beruhen alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen auf der historischen Bestandsentwicklung inkl. der Entnahmemengen? Haben die alle keine Ahnung? 

Und wie kommst Du zu der Annahme, dass 2-3 gute Jahrgänge ausreichend sind, Stichwort genetische Breite (siehe Neufundland)?

Ich bleibe dabei- nur ein Stopp der Schleppnetzfischerei hilft den Beständen. Zudem eine Überwachung per Video der restlichen Fischerei. Dafür werde ich mich einsetzen und kämpfen. Auch wenn ich weiterhin Drohungen von bestimmten Gruppen erhalte.


----------



## buttweisser (28. Oktober 2021)

Lass den schlauen Schrecken aller Meerforellen einfach links liegen. Da kannst du auch Salzwasser in die Ostsee gießen. Mir ist der Onkel auch zu unsachlich und dabei viel zu aufgeregt. Viel Erfolg mit Anglerdemo. Gefühlt seid ihr die Einzigen, die sich für die Ostseeangler einsetzen. 

Übrigens: Weiß jemand ob der kaum bekannte DAFV auch irgendwie für Angler aktiv ist?


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Oktober 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Übrigens: Weiß jemand ob der kaum bekannte DAFV auch irgendwie für Angler aktiv ist?


Ja, da gibt es ein tolles Rezept für Hechtbulletten.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Oktober 2021)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich fasse Deinen Beitrag mal zusammen. Die Historie (Entwicklung der Bestände) gilt nicht, die Ursache wie 80.000 Tonnen Dorsch verschwunden sind, ist auch egal, aber mit 2 oder 3 guten Jahrgängen retten wir den Dorsch.


Du willst mich offensichtlich missverstehen: 
Vorher habe ich geschrieben, dass die Historie (Überschreitung der empfohlenen Quoten ) über Jahrzehnte im Grund bekannt ist und dass dies nicht wieder geschehen darf.


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Ursache für den Verlust von 80.000 Tonnen Dorsch nicht kennen- warum sollte sich das also bei 2 oder 3 guten Jahrgängen nicht


Wir kennen also die Ursache und wenn Du richtig liest, schriebe ich, dass *ZUMINDEST *2-3 starke Jahrgänge notwendig sind ( das wäre zumindest ein guter Anfang)


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> wiederholen?
> 
> Wenn wir die Historie nicht beachten müssen, warum beruhen alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen auf der historischen Bestandsentwicklung inkl. der Entnahmemengen? Haben die alle keine Ahnung?


Genau meine Rede!


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du zu der Annahme, dass 2-3 gute Jahrgänge ausreichend sind, Stichwort genetische Breite (siehe Neufundland)?


Die wären, wie geschrieben ein guter Anfang und bei guten Anfängen sollten sich eben *ALLE beteiligen *und nicht die Angler selektiv ausgenommen werden weil es Dir gerade so in den Kram passt.
Das St.-Floriansprinzip allgemein und gerade bei der dünnen aktuell Bestandsdecke ( die Du vorher mehr oder weniger negiert hast)  eher kontraproduktiv!


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei- nur ein Stopp der Schleppnetzfischerei hilft den Beständen. Zudem eine Überwachung per Video der restlichen Fischerei. Dafür werde ich mich einsetzen und kämpfen. Auch wenn ich weiterhin Drohungen von bestimmten Gruppen erhalte.


Die Kamera-Geschichte wäre ein schöne Ergänzung bei den Schleppnetzfischern um den "Discard" maximal zu beschränken!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2021)

Ist gerade in NDR3 "Rotes Sofa " bekannt gegeben worden; 









						Aus für Kutter- und Küstenfischerverband: "Wirtschaftliche Existenz nicht mehr gegeben"
					

Der Landesverband der Kutter- und Küstenfischer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wird aufgelöst. Das gab die Vorsitzende Ilona Schreiber am Mittag nach einer Krisensitzung in Stralsund bekannt. Grund sind die stark reduzierten Fangquoten in der westlichen Ostsee. Von der Landespolitik fühlen sich die...




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Oktober 2021)

Das ist die heilende Konsequenz für die Herings und Dorschbestände.

Sie werden mittelfristig wieder ansteigen und in den kommenden Jahren wird sich - vorausgesetzt die externen Variablen werden verträglich sein ( bspw. Klimawandel ) , die Lage verbessern.

Das wird sich positiv auf das Freizeitangeln auswirken.

Bis dahin - Füße stillhalten.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das wird sich positiv auf das Freizeitangeln auswirken.


Das glaubst Du wirklich?

Ich nicht! Und wenn die Ostsee von Fisch überläuft, 
Was den Anglern einmal genommen ist bleibt verloren für immer


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Land sucht nach Hilfsmöglichkeiten für Ostseefischer


----------

